# The Memorial to Germag driveler  #35



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Aight all you Einsteins. Have at it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

New smell


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> New smell



Give me a minute and I'll fix that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2012)

Smells like boneless fried chicken to me. YUM!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dang...they locked the other one down before Plum could answer my question bout the nurse hat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give me a minute and I'll fix that.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smells like boneless fried chicken to me. YUM!



Sticky; I would rather be fishin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smells like boneless fried chicken to me. YUM!



That would be a chicken tender  

CHICKEN FRIED CHICKEN 

UP IN HERE


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That would be a chicken tender
> 
> CHICKEN FRIED CHICKEN
> 
> UP IN HERE



you will never win...never


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you will never win...never



Wrong, i am KING


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Sticky; I would rather be fishin








mudracing101 said:


> That would be a chicken tender
> 
> CHICKEN FRIED CHICKEN
> 
> UP IN HERE



Oh no no no. Chicken tenders are small. Boneless fried chicken is a big ole piece of chicken.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wrong, i am KING



oops almost fergot that! ...lol


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wrong, i am KRAZY



Fixed it fer ya Mud ole buddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Weelllllllll would ya look a there


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Weelllllllll would ya look a there



Where?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2012)

That's right Keebs. Sho is aweful quiet in here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh no no no. Chicken tenders are small. Boneless fried chicken is a big ole piece of chicken.


How did you go from chicken tenders to chicken breast


Sterlo58 said:


> Fixed it fer ya Mud ole buddy.


SSSHHHhhhhhhhh


Jeff C. said:


>


= chicken fried chicken with white gravey


Hankus said:


> Weelllllllll would ya look a there


Whaa, did you find that one last cold beer left over from the night before floating around in a sea of ice and water.



Keebs said:


> WHERE'S DA MUSIC?????????



A hemm........... La la la


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHERE'S DA MUSIC?????????



who you want ta hear... hank jr, acdc, snoop dog, the florida boys???

mernin keebs


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2012)

Smells like Birthday Cake and chicken fried chicken in here !!


Speaking of lunch, I am so hungry that I could eat the West end of a duck flying East right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHERE'S DA MUSIC?????????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang...they locked the other one down before Plum could answer my question bout the nurse hat.



 I'll have to wear one for the pinning ceremony at graduation 

Mig- that's some MIGHTY useful information there. I'll make sure to give out the proper meds first thing


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Is that lunatic woman still in here what want to poke, prod, and stab innercent folks with needles?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> who you want ta hear... hank jr, acdc, snoop dog, the florida boys???
> 
> mernin keebs


 Mornin, blood!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Smells like Birthday Cake and chicken fried chicken in here !!
> 
> 
> Speaking of lunch, I am so hungry that I could eat the West end of a duck flying East right now.


 skipped breakfast=starving........... and you should be SHOT for Quack's BD pic!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Smells like Birthday Cake and chicken fried chicken in here !!
> 
> 
> Speaking of lunch, I am so hungry that I could eat the West end of a duck flying East right now.


sooooooooooo, you eat at Cracker Barrel too


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Now THAT'S more like it!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Where's the opening video?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2012)

oops,...never mind...I should have read thru 1st.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



After all these years, still one of my favorites!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> After all these years, still one of my favorites!!


Mine too and strangely *predictive*....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Where's the opening video?



I made em earn it....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2012)

Woo Hoo....I'm off to Chickle fila (as my son calls it)!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Woo Hoo....I'm off to Chickle fila (as my son calls it)!!!



I'll take one of those grilled chicken club sammiches with the honey chipotle sauce. MMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 16, 2012)

Howdy, did ya'll mis me? I been incarcinated over in the waterfowl forum, but my ears was burning...I think it may have come from here...any way I'm just on my daily Pa"TROLL"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll take one of those grilled chicken club sammiches with the honey chipotle sauce. MMMMMMMMMMM



You do realize that the grilled sammich is higher in fat than the reglar fried sammich is don't you?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that the grilled sammich is higher in fat than the reglar fried sammich is don't you?



But I like it. 

I didn't say it was healthy


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll take one of those grilled chicken club sammiches with the honey chipotle sauce. MMMMMMMMMMM






Gots to wait they ain't got lunch ready just yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Howdy, did ya'll mis me? I been incarcinated over in the waterfowl forum, but my ears was burning...I think it may have come from here...any way I'm just on my daily Pa"TROLL"



Incarcerated in the waterfowl forum?? You're just a short-timer. This is the unit for habitual offenders


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Howdy, did ya'll mis me? I been incarcinated over in the waterfowl forum, but my ears was burning...I think it may have come from here...any way I'm just on my daily Pa"TROLL"


 have we met?


Jeff C. said:


> Incarcerated in the waterfowl forum?? You're just a short-timer. This is the unit for habitual offenders



 i ment well, bad things just happen to me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> This is the unit for bent fenders


There, fixed it for you..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Is that lunatic woman still in here what want to poke, prod, and stab innercent folks with needles?







NG ALUM said:


> Howdy, did ya'll mis me? I been incarcinated over in the waterfowl forum, but my ears was burning...I think it may have come from here...any way I'm just on my daily Pa"TROLL"



No poop talk, ya hear?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

So, Rob had to make his monthly trek to Atlanta to check in with his boss today. As he's chatting with a co-worker about the joys of daycare, the dude says "Yeah, our kids have been sick since we started them 2 weeks ago. Last night, they came home with a stomach bug."


WHAT THE CRAP!!!! 

Rob said he hauled butt outta there and washed every exposed surface of skin he could 

Guess I know what we'll be doing this weekend


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

So, Rob had to make his monthly trek to Atlanta to check in with his boss today. As he's chatting with a co-worker about the joys of daycare, the dude says "Yeah, our kids have been sick since we started them 2 weeks ago. Last night, they came home with a stomach bug."


WHAT THE CRAP!!!! 

Rob said he hauled butt outta there and washed every exposed surface of skin he could 

Guess I know what we'll be doing this weekend  


(pardon all the puns )


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There, fixed it for you..







Sugar Plum said:


> No poop talk, ya hear?



Can I let go now??


----------



## rydert (Aug 16, 2012)

hey everbody.......dang i've been busy......gonna take a break today


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> So, Rob had to make his monthly trek to Atlanta to check in with his boss today. As he's chatting with a co-worker about the joys of daycare, the dude says "Yeah, our kids have been sick since we started them 2 weeks ago. Last night, they came home with a stomach bug."
> 
> 
> WHAT THE CRAP!!!!
> ...



Oh Lawd...guess you might be practicing your nursing skills at home this weekend.   HOPE NOT


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> So, Rob had to make his monthly trek to Atlanta to check in with his boss today. As he's chatting with a co-worker about the joys of daycare, the dude says "Yeah, our kids have been sick since we started them 2 weeks ago. Last night, they came home with a stomach bug."
> 
> 
> WHAT THE CRAP!!!!
> ...





HOLY......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> hey everbody.......dang i've been busy......gonna take a break today


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2012)

I sho is hawngry


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I sho is hawngry



Gettin there rapidly!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> So, Rob had to make his monthly trek to Atlanta to check in with his boss today. As he's chatting with a co-worker about the joys of daycare, the dude says "Yeah, our kids have been sick since we started them 2 weeks ago. Last night, they came home with a stomach bug."
> 
> 
> WHAT THE CRAP!!!!
> ...


I had it last monday....eeeewwwww


Jeff C. said:


>


haaay jeff


hdm03 said:


> I sho is hawngry



i have extra spam sammich, you want it .............KING


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I had it last monday....eeeewwwww
> 
> haaay jeff
> 
> ...


 really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I had it last monday....eeeewwwww
> 
> haaay jeff
> 
> ...



What up blood? Shoot, ain't nuttin wrong wiff a spam sammich


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No poop talk, ya hear?





Sugar Plum said:


> So, Rob had to make his monthly trek to Atlanta to check in with his boss today. As he's chatting with a co-worker about the joys of daycare, the dude says "Yeah, our kids have been sick since we started them 2 weeks ago. Last night, they came home with a stomach bug."
> 
> 
> WHAT THE CRAP!!!!
> ...





Talk about double standards


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Lunch-Heath crunch Klondike bar


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i have extra spam sammich, you want it .............KING



Right now; I am hungry enough to eat that crap 


I'm going to lunch now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Lunch-Heath crunch Klondike bar


----------



## rydert (Aug 16, 2012)

somebody say SPAM with mustard


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> really?


Queen


rydert said:


> somebody say SPAM with mustard



Somebody say Mustard


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Lunch-Heath crunch Klondike bar


 OhMy, what would I do for a Heath crunch Klondike bar!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OhMy, what would I do for a Heath crunch Klondike bar!



What would you do ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Chikin rice broccori casserole


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What would you do ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Chikin lice broccori casselore


There, fixed it for you. Translated to english means Meow Mix...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What would you do ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OhMy, what would I do for a Heath crunch Klondike bar!





Sterlo58 said:


> What would you do ???





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There, fixed it for you. Translated to english means Meow Mix...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> really?


yer an evil womenz 


hdm03 said:


> Right now; I am hungry enough to eat that crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh why spam has many nutritious values! and itl put hair on yer chest!



mudracing101 said:


> Queen
> 
> 
> Somebody say Mustard



yes, yes they did....you want some


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Reckon I'll have a 2nd helping of cat food....here kitty kitty kitty!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Keebs said:


> OhMy, what would I do for a Heath crunch Klondike bar!



I'll trade!! 


Maters w/mozzerella woulda been better  No maters and no mozz so Krunch bar it is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What would you do ???





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>


Brang me one & find out...............


blood on the ground said:


> yer an evil womenz








 took ya long enough to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





SnowHunter said:


> I'll trade!!
> Maters w/mozzerella woulda been better  No maters and no mozz so Krunch bar it is


tell me how to do the mater & mozzarella.........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Brang me one & find out...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slice mater, salt and pepper to taste.. slice Mozz, put on mater, add some oil and herbs and enjoy 



mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## kracker (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Slice mater, salt and pepper to taste.. slice Mozz, put on mater, add some oil and herbs and enjoy



We do sompin simlar. We cube the mater, add feta, s&p, olive oil, a little dash of herb or two and some diced vidalia. Good stuff right there now.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Now im hawngry, fat an I have high end of normal bp. It's gonna get higher if I keep sitting here. Hope I dont get to redo the urinalysis either. I had to go an I ain save none for a repeat


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>
















Keebs said:


> Brang me one & find out...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey.



Howsy 'cocker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Now im hawngry, fat an I have high end of normal bp. It's gonna get higher if I keep sitting here. Hope I dont get to redo the urinalysis either. I had to go an I ain save none for a repeat



Get you some apple juice. They'll never know the difference..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



Ummmmm C ol buddy ol pal she may kill ya fer it  Didn think bout that didja


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We do sompin simlar. We cube the mater, add feta, s&p, olive oil, a little dash of herb or two and some diced vidalia. Good stuff right there now.



Feta, nom nom nom!!! Aint figured out how to make that one yet though


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey.



Hey fro!!



Hankus said:


> Now im hawngry, fat an I have high end of normal bp. It's gonna get higher if I keep sitting here. Hope I dont get to redo the urinalysis either. I had to go an I ain save none for a repeat



You ain't gotta warm beer in da truck, wouldn be no difference


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get you some apple juice. They'll never know the difference..



Gotta use hard cider. No way they believe its mine without alcohol in there


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ummmmm C ol buddy ol pal she may kill ya fer it  Didn think bout that didja



Hey, long as I die HAPPY!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gotta use hard cider. No way they believe its mine without alcohol in there



You do realize that if you were to ever stop drinkin cold turkey that your blood would turn from a liquid to a solid instantaneously, right?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh Lawd...guess you might be practicing your nursing skills at home this weekend.   HOPE NOT



I hope not too. But, one has to wonder, how many times you have to puke in the waste bin before the teacher  (my school) will tell you to go home 



Jeff C. said:


> HOLY......



Yeah. Awful nice of him to warn Rob, huh? 



blood on the ground said:


> I had it last monday....eeeewwwww



Ewww....gawd I hope we don't get it.



NG ALUM said:


> Talk about double standards





So?

PB&J sammiches and  cheez itz!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey fro!!
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't gotta warm beer in da truck, wouldn be no difference


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, long as I die HAPPY!!



Herd dat 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that if you were to ever stop drinkin cold turkey that your blood would turn from a liquid to a solid instantaneously, right?



Kinda like antifreeze in Alaska


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Slice mater, salt and pepper to taste.. slice Mozz, put on mater, add some oil and herbs and enjoy


Will try that when the maters start running me outta da house!


kracker said:


> Hey.


yeh!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We do sompin simlar. We cube the mater, add feta, s&p, olive oil, a little dash of herb or two and some diced vidalia. Good stuff right there now.


This too!



Hankus said:


> Ummmmm C ol buddy ol pal she may kill ya fer it  Didn think bout that didja


 Not my Chief! I'd share wiff him!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Will try that when the maters start running me outta da house!
> 
> yeh!
> 
> ...



In that case,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Herd dat
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like antifreeze in Alaska


 Remember this??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't know 'zactly what you were doing here..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't know 'zactly what you were doing here..............



Hold y'all up!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hold y'all up!!


Almost looks like he's goin in for a hug, until you notice the drank in his left hand...............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't know 'zactly what you were doing here..............



I think the apron is ...er...uh...well...cute


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I think the apron is ...er...uh...well...cute














  THANK YOU, that was my idea!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

I dunno  I was the designated drinker that night


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Remember this??



Oh lawd! I love it! 



Sterlo58 said:


> I think the apron is ...er...uh...well...cute



Yes, it is rather, uh, sweet, ain't it?


----------



## rydert (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I think the apron is ...er...uh...well...cute




yep.........the apron brings out the color in his eyes........




















if you could see his eyes


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is rather, uh, sweet, ain't it?


 Can you say "tickled"?!??!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "tickled"?!??!



Can you say wasted


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "tickled PINK"?!??!



Fixed it for ya!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "tickled"?!??!



Ohmygosh. That's a GREAT one 

Found an awesome radio station a few minutes ago and rockin' out to some AWESOME jams. Jesse's girl is on right now


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ohmygosh. That's a GREAT one
> 
> Found an awesome radio station a few minutes ago and rockin' out to some AWESOME jams. Jesse's girl is on right now





I don`t dance!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t dance!



Get enough of that Fire Water in ya round a campfire some cold night, you might do a soft shoe shuffle!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Get enough of that Fire Water in ya round a campfire some cold night, you might do a soft shoe shuffle!!



You might even put on an apron.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Get enough of that Fire Water in ya round a campfire some cold night, you might do a soft shoe shuffle!!





Well, there is one sho-nuff purty little sweetheart that I will dance with.  She`s a punkin too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> You might even put on an apron.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, there is one sho-nuff purty little sweetheart that I will dance with.  She`s a punkin too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## rydert (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> You might even put on an apron.





Nic in an apron.......that made me chuckle a little bit.......

Sorry Nic.........don't ban me


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> Nic in an apron.......that made me chuckle a little bit.......
> 
> Sorry Nic.........don't ban me





I gots me a long apern I use when I`m gettin` into some serios cookin`.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Can you say wasted


 mehbe.........


Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it for ya!!


 I started to put that!


Sugar Plum said:


> Ohmygosh. That's a GREAT one
> 
> Found an awesome radio station a few minutes ago and rockin' out to some AWESOME jams. Jesse's girl is on right now


 I keep AccuRadio on, change it up, but mainly keep it on Classic Rock!


Nicodemus said:


> I don`t dance!


 I bet you could be *enticed*


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

I love it when a Big Ol horse fly comes zoomin in around the dogs....Lawd, do they come alive quick!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mehbe.........
> 
> I started to put that!
> 
> ...




By who???   

I`m dang near bulletproof!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> By who???
> 
> I`m dang near bulletproof!


 maybe so, but I know someone that knows which buttons of yours to mush................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> By who???
> 
> I`m dang near bulletproof!



 Can I use that as a sigline??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> maybe so, but I know someone that knows which buttons of yours to mush................




That Redheaded beauty I`m married too, that little sweetypie that grabbed me at your get together, and you...maybe...   




Jeff C. said:


> Can I use that as a sigline??



Go right ahead.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

dijaw miss me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dijaw miss me?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t dance!



Wait for it....



Jeff C. said:


> Get enough of that Fire Water in ya round a campfire some cold night, you might do a soft shoe shuffle!!



Wait for it.....



Nicodemus said:


> Well, there is one sho-nuff purty little sweetheart that I will dance with.  She`s a punkin too.



Mhmmm.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

I have video proof of that dance, too


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "tickled"?!??!



That boy was loooooaaaaaaaaddddded



Sterlo58 said:


> Can you say wasted







Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it for ya!!



That obvious huh 







Yall keep in mind this was early on too


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That tent looks familiar


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That tent looks familiar


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

i just seen a dude pickin kudzu out back????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That Redheaded beauty I`m married too, that little sweetypie that grabbed me at your get together, and you...maybe...
> 
> Go right ahead.


 NOT as dumb as I look, huh?


blood on the ground said:


> dijaw miss me?





Sugar Plum said:


> Wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sugar Plum said:


> I have video proof of that dance, too


----------



## rydert (Aug 16, 2012)

[/QUOTE]



whose blue heeler is that in that pic?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



C


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> Whose blue heeler is that in that pic?


That's LilD's........ my daughters dog, Foxie.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>





Hankus said:


> C


 That's Chief's tent!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

im out drivelers y'all have a great and safe thursty thursdy!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Brang me one & find out...............


Uh uh, aint fallin for that one again



Sterlo58 said:


> I think the apron is ...er...uh...well...cute






Hankus said:


> I dunno  I was the designated drinker that night





Keebs said:


> That's Chief's tent!



Is it time again


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im out drivelers y'all have a great and safe thursty thursdy!!!



Later Blood


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's Chief's tent!



And if any of you fine folks ever meet him at the crack of dawn coming out that tent and he says he feels like (pottymouth), call 9 1 1 asap; don't matter how late you stayed up or what age the livations was.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> And if any of you fine folks ever meet him at the crack of dawn coming out that tent and he says he feels like (pottymouth), call 9 1 1 asap; don't matter how late you stayed up or what age the livations was.



Really, my wife said the same thing, i just thought is was the scotch


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awright boys, ya`ll back off! She`s all mine!  




Keebs said:


> NOT as dumb as I look, huh?





Mama Hen!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh uh, aint fallin for that one again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aaww come on..................
I think it is!


blood on the ground said:


> im out drivelers y'all have a great and safe thursty thursdy!!!


 later blood!


Hornet22 said:


> And if any of you fine folks ever meet him at the crack of dawn coming out that tent and he says he feels like (pottymouth), call 9 1 1 asap; don't matter how late you stayed up or what age the livations was.


 You got THAT right!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nic's an old softie at heart...don't let him tell U otherwise!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

There went the thermostat... so much for ac  ugh


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 16, 2012)

Went to the doc this morning....

I got strep throat

A shot in the hiney and some antibiotics...

Gonna be a fun few days


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Went to the doc this morning....
> 
> I got strep throat
> 
> ...



Better you then me!  

Strep aint no fun, hope you get to feelin better!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Better you then me!
> 
> Strep aint no fun, hope you get to feelin better!!!



Thanks Snowy! 

I don't think it is strep yet, it is just sore as all get out. They didn't do any blood work.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Which cheek?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> There went the thermostat... so much for ac  ugh


 Oh man, I hate that for ya, Snowy!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Went to the doc this morning....
> 
> I got strep throat
> 
> ...


 LYSOL............ GRAB THE LYSOL............... what ever you do, don't try to "sweat it out" it makes it WORSE!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Thanks Snowy!
> 
> I don't think it is strep yet, it is just sore as all get out. They didn't do any blood work.


 usually they swab ya, want me to send Sugar to check ya out?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, I hate that for ya, Snowy!


This aint the best time of year for this to happen.. now October...well...  Oh well...We shall swelter on, wont be here much longer anyways 


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Thanks Snowy!
> 
> I don't think it is strep yet, it is just sore as all get out. They didn't do any blood work.


Did they do a throat swab?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 16, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Which cheek?



Right one, my best side@



Keebs said:


> Oh man, I hate that for ya, Snowy!
> 
> LYSOL............ GRAB THE LYSOL............... what ever you do, don't try to "sweat it out" it makes it WORSE!
> 
> usually they swab ya, want me to send Sugar to check ya out?



I plan on drinking it out! Sure! Tell her to bring some chicken noodle soup and some Makers Mark!



SnowHunter said:


> This aint the best time of year for this to happen.. now October...well...  Oh well...We shall swelter on, wont be here much longer anyways
> Did they do a throat swab?



No throat swab either. Just looked at it with a light doo hickey and said strep.

Hope you get that a/c fixed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Really, my wife said the same thing, i just thought is was the scotch


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's Chief's tent!



Yes'm.....



mudracing101 said:


> Uh uh, aint fallin for that one again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mighty dang close!!! 



Hornet22 said:


> And if any of you fine folks ever meet him at the crack of dawn coming out that tent and he says he feels like (pottymouth), call 9 1 1 asap; don't matter how late you stayed up or what age the livations was.



OR....pour me another one real quick 



Nicodemus said:


> Awright boys, ya`ll back off! She`s all mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one sweet little girl... 



Keebs said:


> aaww come on..................
> I think it is!
> 
> later blood!
> ...



Don't like bein the designated Party Pooper 



SnowHunter said:


> There went the thermostat... so much for ac  ugh



Hate it for ya snowy!!  Y'all stayin in the general area?



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Went to the doc this morning....
> 
> I got strep throat
> 
> ...



Get well soon!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hate it for ya snowy!! :smash Y'all stayin in the general area?


Hey Shmoo 

Yeah just a couple miles from here!  Same schools n all


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

twelve more minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

uh huh uh huh


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Its good to be King


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

ten more minutes


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Shmoo
> 
> Yeah just a couple miles from here!  Same schools n all



 Glad to hear y'all don't have to uproot the kids!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ten more minutes



Later Mudro 


Keebs!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess Keebs left without me.  I'm out ya'll , talk to ya Friday


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Later Mudro
> 
> 
> Keebs!!!





mudracing101 said:


> I guess Keebs left without me.  I'm out ya'll , talk to ya Friday


 HERE I AMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

If you want to hear a good song look up justin moore (guns) i dont like much of the new country but this one is good.


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2012)

Sup folks ... home from work and got 3 days off now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup folks ... home from work and got 3 days off now.



You're goin on a 3 day brake, huh?


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You're goin on a 3 day brake, huh?



Mite wear em out if i ride em for 3 days?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Mite wear em out if i ride em for 3 days?



Just say no, to brakes!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Dang I'm stuffed...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Smoked pork butt, BBQ beans, Slaw and Texas toast. Lord I need a nap before bedtime.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Smoked pork butt, BBQ beans, Slaw and Texas toast. Lord I need a nap before bedtime.



I know the feelin. I must have been allergic to something I ate. My belly is all swole up...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2012)

squid cooked 3 ways, boiled crawfish, fried crab, and chicken on a stick. After a long day at da Big House i was ready for a quantity not quality kinda night at the japanese buffet.
 Got another long day tomorrow. After work, we ae headed to Georgia Southern to see my daughter and then go to Savannah for the day saturday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2012)

Low Countra Boil tonight, new potatos, sausage, kone on da cob, skrimp . . .   



Later guys, I'm dead tired . . . .



Thanks for the phone call Neph!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, been gone for a few days and missed all of 33.  To quote Blood on the Ground, "What'd I miss?"


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang I'm stuffed...



stuffed full of what?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> squid cooked 3 ways, boiled crawfish, fried crab, and chicken on a stick. After a long day at da Big House i was ready for a quantity not quality kinda night at the japanese buffet.
> Got another long day tomorrow. After work, we ae headed to Georgia Southern to see my daughter and then go to Savannah to the BPS to drool on all the hunting stuff for the day saturday.


...... Fixed it for ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ...... Fixed it for ya.



I do plan to go to BPS, but right now i'm trying to talk Bubbette out of the convertible hearst ghost tour of Savannah.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I do plan to go to BPS, but right now i'm trying to talk Bubbette out of the convertible hearst ghost tour of Savannah.



Ummmmm, how you gonna see the ghosts???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I do plan to go to BPS, but right now i'm trying to talk Bubbette out of the convertible hearst ghost tour of Savannah.





If you go to BassPro over there, would you get me a price on a Gator Trax 1754 boat, 35HP Mud Buddy Vanguard motor, with a galvenized trailer?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 16, 2012)

This place is slower'n pond water tonight ... I might have to call it an early night!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If you go to BassPro over there, would you get me a price on a Gator Trax 1754 boat, 35HP Mud Buddy Vanguard motor, with a galvenized trailer?



Nic...I think they are gonna use up all their spendin money on ghost huntin' equipment......


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Nic...I think they are gonna use up all their spendin money on ghost huntin' equipment......


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If you go to BassPro over there, would you get me a price on a Gator Trax 1754 boat, 35HP Mud Buddy Vanguard motor, with a galvenized trailer?


The Bass Pro in Savannah is pretty small. I didn't see any Gator trax listed on the Bass Pro website which means they are either too new or a special arrangement. Either way the idiots prolly won't have a clue what i'm talking about. However, there are some numbers you can call to get pricing at the bottom of this page:
http://www.gatortraxboats.com/p-3-gt-17x54-huntdeck-with-35hp-mud-buddy-hd-sport.aspx


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Nic...I think they are gonna use up all their spendin money on ghost huntin' equipment......


I've about talked her out of it. I threatened to be myself on the tour.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks for the phone call Neph!!!



Me or the one ya hung up on


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The Bass Pro in Savannah is pretty small. I didn't see any Gator trax listed on the Bass Pro website which means they are either too new or a special arrangement. Either way the idiots prolly won't have a clue what i'm talking about. However, there are some numbers you can call to get pricing at the bottom of this page:
> http://www.gatortraxboats.com/p-3-gt-17x54-huntdeck-with-35hp-mud-buddy-hd-sport.aspx
> 
> I've about talked her out of it. I threatened to be myself on the tour.





Thanks!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay dribbb..., drool..., drugg..., driver..., self selected few it is POETS day so get it started.  This might help


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay dribbb..., drool..., drugg..., driver..., self selected few it is POETS day so get it started.  This might help



Take mine to go.


----------



## quinn (Aug 17, 2012)

Mornin folks, we drivin into washington now


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2012)

Good Morning Tripod and Gobblin.

Quinn, Good morning to you too. What Washington are you talking about????  If you are referring to D.C., then please remove that lying scoundrel that is residing there !!!!

After waiting for  5 minutes for the final pages to load on the Campfire, I decided to visit other forum headings and found some very interesting ones while waiting.  Now bring on the coffee so that I can get my rear in gear.

When I saw your mention of Poets Day, I was all set to enter some poetry into the mix.  Such as.....

Mary had a little lamb,
she tied him to heater,
and every time he turned around,
he burned his...........


Well maybe, I am not a Poet after all!!!

BUT now that I know what Poets Day really is, I am in full agreement with that connotation.


----------



## quinn (Aug 17, 2012)

Eagle yes its dc bit i'll have to stop on the way back thru!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2012)

Do me a favor and PLEASE don't put that subject in your ongoing photo project !!!!  By the way, I do love your project and it is so interesting.  Keep it up.

Are you lost or something, how did you escape up to D.C. ???  I thought the alarm would go off on your ankle bracelet if you crossed the state line !!!!        Tybee sounds a lot better.


----------



## quinn (Aug 17, 2012)

First trip to nyc, sam got a job with SI gonna find a place to live


----------



## quinn (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh yeah i cut that anklet off, the beeping was annoying


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> Oh yeah i cut that anklet off, the beeping was annoying



did you leave it on the bumper of an 18 wheeler to up the mileage?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Mornin grovelers..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin grovelers..



I resemble that remark, if she says no.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Today cain be as bad as yesterday. I know that's a unsafe challenge usually but I got all the angles covered. I tell ya it jus ain no fun finding out the girl you is talking to has neglected to mention she's back with her ex.  Would've been different if I didn't already see it on the internet fore I had to ask what was goin on. I tell ya if I have a good week or two I git real skeered, cause I know that something is fixing to go major upside down or sideways


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Mornin quinn, giw, MC, think I'll go to werk. Ain getting no rockinchair money so I gotta get up an on it


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> First trip to nyc, sam got a job with SI gonna find a place to live



Good deal for sure then.  Unfortunately I have already made about 6 trips too many trips to NYC.  Been there, done that, and I am glad that this country boy made back to the south.  I hope that you have a great trip and be safe.  Get us all up to date when you return.



quinn said:


> Oh yeah i cut that anklet off, the beeping was annoying



You have to be careful with those bolt cutters because they have some sharp edges too.  



gobbleinwoods said:


> did you leave it on the bumper of an 18 wheeler to up the mileage?



Gobblin, I like your plan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I resemble that remark, if she says no.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

Its fryday!!!! yallreadyfadiss???

mernin evabody!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Mornin folks!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Today cain be as bad as yesterday. I know that's a unsafe challenge usually but I got all the angles covered. I tell ya it jus ain no fun finding out the girl you is talking to has neglected to mention she's back with her ex.  Would've been different if I didn't already see it on the internet fore I had to ask what was goin on. I tell ya if I have a good week or two I git real skeered, cause I know that something is fixing to go major upside down or sideways



Dang, Hankus. That sucks. Is it the same chick you've been talking to this whole time?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh, mornin' y'all. Hayley is off to her first day of 5th grade. She asked me to paint her nails pink to match her new dress. Gawd, I feel old....


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 17, 2012)

Mernin Yall


----------



## kracker (Aug 17, 2012)

Morning everybody.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Gonna go refill my coffee cup. I'll check in again in a bit.


----------



## kracker (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Today cain be as bad as yesterday. I know that's a unsafe challenge usually but I got all the angles covered. I tell ya it jus ain no fun finding out the girl you is talking to has neglected to mention she's back with her ex.  Would've been different if I didn't already see it on the internet fore I had to ask what was goin on. I tell ya if I have a good week or two I git real skeered, cause I know that something is fixing to go major upside down or sideways



Man, that sucks. Crank up some THC and see if that helps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh, mornin' y'all. Hayley is off to her first day of 5th grade. She asked me to paint her nails pink to match her new dress. Gawd, I feel old....



They grow up fast, don't they? Mornin Sugar!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Today cain be as bad as yesterday. I know that's a unsafe challenge usually but I got all the angles covered. I tell ya it jus ain no fun finding out the girl you is talking to has neglected to mention she's back with her ex.  Would've been different if I didn't already see it on the internet fore I had to ask what was goin on. I tell ya if I have a good week or two I git real skeered, cause I know that something is fixing to go major upside down or sideways



Hang in there, bud!!! It's just a little spilt milk, wipes right up and you carry on....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall





kracker said:


> Morning everybody.



Mernin y'all!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mornin ya'll, its Friday. Hate to hear that Hankus, but aint nothing better to get you over a girl than a new one, or two or three


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> First trip to nyc, sam got a job with SI gonna find a place to live



Can't wait to see your pics Quinn! Y'all have a safe trip! 



quinn said:


> Oh yeah i cut that anklet off, the beeping was annoying






Sugar Plum said:


> Oh, mornin' y'all. Hayley is off to her first day of 5th grade. She asked me to paint her nails pink to match her new dress. Gawd, I feel old....



Awww....I hope she has a great day! Alicyn started 5th grade this year too & she is loving it! All her teachers are sooo nice! She has to switch classes for every subject & she really likes that. Makes her feel more "grown up". 

Hey how's she doin w/ the cell phone?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Mornin` folks.

Do they let the chilluns carry their cell phones to school?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Do they let the chilluns carry their cell phones to school?



Mornin Nic!


Here they can in HS. I'm not sure bout MS! Can't in ES but in ES this year they are encouraged but not required to bring a laptop or tablet like an iPad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Nic!
> 
> 
> Here they can in HS. I'm not sure bout MS! Can't in ES but in ES this year they are encouraged but not required to bring a laptop or tablet like an iPad!



Crickett, don't they have to leave them in their lockers?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Crickett, don't they have to leave them in their lockers?



Not in HS!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Nic!
> 
> 
> Here they can in HS. I'm not sure bout MS! Can't in ES but in ES this year they are encouraged but not required to bring a laptop or tablet like an iPad!





Mornin` Miss Crickett.    I can`t remember if Klem could carry one or not when he was in school.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

They have to put them on silent while in class! But from what my 18 year old neighbor says the teachers don't really care b/c all of them have their cell phones out making calls in class while the students are doin their work.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Miss Crickett.    I can`t remember if Klem could carry one or not when he was in school.


Gosh I remember we wouldn't allowed to have ANYTHING that was a distraction in class! No Walkmans no cameras no hats! It's crazy now what all they can have at school!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Good morning folks!

finally Friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Crickett said:


> They have to put them on silent while in class! But from what my 18 year old neighbor says the teachers don't really care b/c all of them have their cell phones out making calls in class while the students are doin their work.



No wonder they ain't learnin nothin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Gosh I remember we wouldn't allowed to have ANYTHING that was a distraction in class! No Walkmans no cameras no hats! It's crazy now what all they can have at school!



Yeah, like calculators!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Do they let the chilluns carry their cell phones to school?



Here all the kids take them so they can call or text after school or incase of an emergency, but if they use them during school hours they will take them and lock them up for so many days. They will not turn them over to the parents either I know this personally.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Crickett, don't they have to leave them in their lockers?



Heck, we had to buy a laptop for my youngun as they required it to be toted around in 7th grade on up. The 6th graders don't have to have theirs until January. Everyone below that doesn't have to have them. One thing I've noticed watchin the kids though, is they virtually don't need a locker now since they aren't hauling 70 lbs. of books around. It's all on the ilearn website, which is cool because now we can go there and check their school work, get homework assignments and if he missed a class it is webcast on the ilearn site for him to catch up. A definite improvement over the "old school" methods up to this point. The bad thing is the damage insurance and lojack cost almost as much as the dang computer did..

If some of y'all with kids needin' puters for school want a bargain (we didn't buy it because my business has a running account with Dell) check out a company called Byte Speed. 

http://bytespeed.com/laptops/bytespeed-10-nl3-classmate

This is a military spec ruggedized computer with a swivel touch screen that will run Windows 8 when it is released (which will be a touch screen capable OS) I personally watched our IT guy take one, while it was running, toss it about ten feet onto the gym floor, picked it up and keep going with it. Ruggedized computers like LEO's and Military uses usually are well north of 2k. This thing is well under a grand and remarkable for the price.

Ok, that's all I got to say about that...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No wonder they ain't learnin nothin!!



Unfortunately they are learning things they shouldn't be learning! i.e. how to distill hand sanitizer so they can drink it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck, we had to buy a laptop for my youngun as they required it to be toted around in 7th grade on up. The 6th graders don't have to have theirs until January. Everyone below that doesn't have to have them. One thing I've noticed watchin the kids though, is they virtually don't need a locker now since they aren't hauling 70 lbs. of books around. It's all on the ilearn website, which is cool because now we can go there and check their school work, get homework assignments and if he missed a class it is webcast on the ilearn site for him to catch up. A definite improvement over the "old school" methods up to this point. The bad thing is the damage insurance and lojack cost almost as much as the dang computer did..
> 
> If some of y'all with kids needin' puters for school want a bargain (we didn't buy it because my business has a running account with Dell) check out a company called Byte Speed.
> 
> ...





Georgia Power had a Panasonic Tough Book with a mount in my work truck. That thing was nice. It lived up to its name to, because it went through some mean places with me. I don`t know what they cost but it was out of my price range.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

I can agree w/ the laptop b/c it does serve a learning purpose. My daughter doesn't have 1 of her own yet but I'm sure she'll need it next year for MS. Her teacher has assignments on her website so if she forgets her book @ school she can log in & print off the page she needs.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang, Hankus. That sucks. Is it the same chick you've been talking to this whole time?



Yep



kracker said:


> Man, that sucks. Crank up some THC and see if that helps.







Jeff C. said:


> Hang in there, bud!!! It's just a little spilt milk, wipes right up and you carry on....



What milk There was a mass BL killin last night 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, its Friday. Hate to hear that Hankus, but aint nothing better to get you over a girl than a new one, or two or three



They ain like my rides......one at a time is plenty to try an deal with


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2012)

If you cant handle 3 of em , your in two deep with one of em. I'm going to shut up now


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

it might be Friday, but my workload ain't no lighter!
Hankus, git back on dat horse & ride, darlin'!
Man, school sho has changed since I worked there not to EVEN mention going to it!
Ya'll have a good'un, I'll try to check in when I can take a breath!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

Best part of waking up is hydraulic oil in your cup


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> finally Friday!



Hey dude call me after lunch. I got an idea of my real schedule then an we see bout drownin beers an fishes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Georgia Power had a Panasonic Tough Book with a mount in my work truck. That thing was nice. It lived up to its name to, because it went through some mean places with me. I don`t know what they cost but it was out of my price range.



We used the Panasonic Tough Book at Lumpkin County when I was EMA Ops officer with them. The government contract on those were north of 4k per computer.

As a side note, yesterday I sent the link for the Byte Speed NL-3 to Michael Dell, so I wouldn't be surprised to see them offering a competitive model and price on a like product in the near future. For as big a company as they are, the CEO is very approachable and loves staying on the cutting edge competing with products such as this..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Crickett said:


> They have to put them on silent while in class! But from what my 18 year old neighbor says the teachers don't really care b/c all of them have their cell phones out making calls in class while the students are doin their work.


Our teachers or atleast my daughters would not tolerate a phone in her class and took it when she dropped her purse and a phone fell out. I told the teacher i see kids with phones all over the school when i pick my girl up and she said not in her class. 


Keebs said:


> it might be Friday, but my workload ain't no lighter!
> Hankus, git back on dat horse & ride, darlin'!
> Man, school sho has changed since I worked there not to EVEN mention going to it!
> Ya'll have a good'un, I'll try to check in when I can take a breath!


Break time 



blood on the ground said:


> Best part of waking up is hydraulic oil in your cup


Mornin Blood.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll have a good'un, I'll try to check in when I can take a breath!


 
Try a La mazs class... you don't have to be pregnant, but it'll help with breathing  


Sorry, I couldn't resist!  


Mornin folks.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey dude call me after lunch. I got an idea of my real schedule then an we see bout drownin beers an fishes



I can barely talk with my sore throat! I will hollar later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Try a La mazs class... you don't have to be pregnant, but it'll help with breathing
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist!
> ...



She's gonna git you for that one...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> If you cant handle 3 of em , your in two deep with one of em. I'm going to shut up now



Well that ol 59 is a lil cantankerous so she's on the back burner now 



blood on the ground said:


> Best part of waking up is hydraulic oil in your cup



Yep  Grease'll do that too


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well that ol 59 is a lil cantankerous so she's on the back burner now
> 
> 
> 
> Yep  Grease'll do that too


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> They grow up fast, don't they? Mornin Sugar!!



They sure do! Mornin' Chief 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, its Friday. Hate to hear that Hankus, but aint nothing better to get you over a girl than a new one, or two or three



Might be time for the WOW's to get together for a party with Hanky 



Crickett said:


> Awww....I hope she has a great day! Alicyn started 5th grade this year too & she is loving it! All her teachers are sooo nice! She has to switch classes for every subject & she really likes that. Makes her feel more "grown up".
> 
> Hey how's she doin w/ the cell phone?



Thanks! They're changing classes for all their subjects, too. Hayley was quite surprised to learn that her homeroom teacher was a man. She's never had a male teacher before. But she said he seemed nice (I think she thought he was a little cute too )

So far, she's doing great with the phone. I check it regularly and make sure nothing is being sent/accepted that shouldn't. She turned it off and stuck it in her backpack this morning and will take it daily. Starting Monday, when I start school, she'll get home about half an hour to an hour before I do. I told her to keep it with her in case of emergencies.



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Do they let the chilluns carry their cell phones to school?



They're not supposed to have them, but the school sent out a memo telling us to make sure the kids have them turned on if they MUST bring them to school. So it's more accepted now, than it used to be.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep



Ouch! Sorry, I could say something else, but I won't. Find you a more deserving girl


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I'm talkin bout, you don't spill no BL


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks! They're changing classes for all their subjects, too. Hayley was quite surprised to learn that her homeroom teacher was a man. She's never had a male teacher before. But she said he seemed nice (I think she thought he was a little cute too )



Lol...that's funny! Does she make "the face" if you ask her if she thinks a boy is cute? My daughter will roll her eyes & then just glare at me. Oh its too funny! She don't wanna talk boys yet but she has a couple of crushes!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Might be time for the WOW's to get together for a party with Hanky



Ummmmm no 



Sugar Plum said:


> Ouch! Sorry, I could say something else, but I won't. Find you a more deserving girl



Lawd I hope I don't get what I deserve  Would be nice to outpunt my coverage though


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Lol...that's funny! Does she make "the face" if you ask her if she thinks a boy is cute? My daughter will roll her eyes & then just glare at me. Oh its too funny! She don't wanna talk boys yet but she has a couple of crushes!



She immediately breaks out into a cheshire cat grin while trying to deny it. Then rolls her eyes at me when I try harder...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ummmmm no
> 
> 
> 
> Lawd I hope I don't get what I deserve  Would be nice to outpunt my coverage though



Skeered?



 Rob admit last night that he things he got what he had comin' to him after all those "swingin' bachelor" years


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> She immediately breaks out into a cheshire cat grin while trying to deny it. Then rolls her eyes at me when I try harder...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Lol...that's funny! Does she make "the face" if you ask her if she thinks a boy is cute? My daughter will roll her eyes & then just glare at me. Oh its too funny! She don't wanna talk boys yet but she has a couple of crushes!





Sugar Plum said:


> She immediately breaks out into a cheshire cat grin while trying to deny it. Then rolls her eyes at me when I try harder...




Ya`ll don`t even talk about little girl`s eyes around me!! That little bitty punkin wrapped me around her little finger that day at Keebs get together!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They sure do! Mornin' Chief
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

sugar plum !!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll don`t even talk about little girl`s eyes around me!! That little bitty punkin wrapped me around her little finger that day at Keebs get together!




This one? 








Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll don`t even talk about little girl`s eyes around me!! That little bitty punkin wrapped me around her little finger that day at Keebs get together!



She did the same thing to me the first time I saw her Nic, couldn't hardly put her down!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> This one?
> 
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/541489_4319418352040_799443506_n.jpg
> 
> Can you tell she likes to play in the dirt?





Yep, that`s her! She is a charmer, not doubt that!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I'm talkin bout, you don't spill no BL



I actually dropped one last night (it had a whole swaller left too). See I went to hit the chicken with a stream of griz spit so he'd get off the porch. An I kinda missed high which spooked the nutty lil stag towards me which startled me into droppin my ceegar in my lap. This created a situation that needed immediate attention an in my ensuing rush to cease the calamity that beer crashed to the porch. On the bright side I didn catch on fire an the stag stayed in the yard


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She did the same thing to me the first time I saw her Nic, couldn't hardly put her down!!





She is a sweetheart!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> sugar plum !!!!



I didn't do it!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't do it!!!!



I know, that's the problem..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Skeered?
> 
> 
> 
> Rob admit last night that he things he got what he had comin' to him after all those "swingin' bachelor" years



Terrified


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know, that's the problem..



 Ridiculous man....



Hankus said:


> Terrified



 You too


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok y'all, I gotta finished gettin' ready and hit the road. I'm makin' another trip to Thomaston to pick my purty little knife up


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2012)

alright gotta go build bb gun targets for the boss, later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Twiddlin thumbs....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Break time


 yep, my break time will be now........... going to the dentist.......


StriperAddict said:


> Try a La mazs class... you don't have to be pregnant, but it'll help with breathing
> Sorry, I couldn't resist!
> Mornin folks.


C'mere, help me out, howboutit?


Altamaha Stalker said:


> I can barely talk with my sore throat! I will hollar later!


 salt water gargle??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's gonna git you for that one...





Jeff C. said:


>



ok, gotta go get my toofy cleaned............ then back to


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep, my break time will be now........... going to the dentist.......
> 
> C'mere, help me out, howboutit?
> 
> ...



 Shoot yeah!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



HEY !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2012)

What happened to NG ALUM????  I thought he was an outstanding member of this fine site


----------



## kracker (Aug 17, 2012)

gotta get drunk and I shore do dread it.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> gotta get drunk and I shore do dread it.......



cause I know just what I'm gonna do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Our teachers or atleast my daughters would not tolerate a phone in her class and took it when she dropped her purse and a phone fell out. I told the teacher i see kids with phones all over the school when i pick my girl up and she said not in her class.
> Break time
> 
> Mornin Blood.


What up Mud!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> cause I know just what I'm gonna do.



Good mornin Mrs.H.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Howdy, did ya'll mis me? I been incarcinated over in the waterfowl forum, but my ears was burning...I think it may have come from here...any way I'm just on my daily Pa"TROLL"





Jeff C. said:


> Incarcerated in the waterfowl forum?? You're just a short-timer. This is the unit for habitual offenders





hdm03 said:


> What happened to NG ALUM????  I thought he was an outstanding member of this fine site



I tried to tell him


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What happened to NG ALUM????  I thought he was an outstanding member of this fine site


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I tried to tell him



Had to go see for myself!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I tried to tell him



I missed it. Did he earn the Queen Anthem?



I am looking forward to the day that 3 or 4 of them meet the same end in the PF..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Had to go see for myself!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I missed it. Did he earn the Queen Anthem?
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to the day that 3 or 4 of them meet the same end in the PF..



Yep, I think he stepped in some Poop!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I missed it. Did he earn the Queen Anthem?
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to the day that 3 or 4 of them meet the same end in the PF..



Shoot, I thought y'all just have a gay ol time in there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, I think he stepped in some Poop!!



More like, he let his fondness of corndogs show through in his IP.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More like, he let his fondness of corndogs show through in his IP.



Dual personality huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dual personality huh?



Nope, multiple, he has more..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY !!!


!!!YEH 


kracker said:


> gotta get drunk and I shore do dread it.......


 I'll handle it for ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> cause I know just what I'm gonna do.





Crickett said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> More like, he let his fondness of corndogs show through in his IP.


reallllyyyy???


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, multiple, he has more..



ok, got a gooood report from the dentist, now it's back to


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, got a gooood report from the dentist, now it's back to



You still got your teef?


----------



## rydert (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More like, he let his fondness of corndogs show through in his IP.



I thought you got a different address everytime you connected to the internet...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> !!!YEH
> 
> I'll handle it for ya!
> 
> ...



Git bizzy!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

rydert said:


> I thought you got a different address everytime you connected to the internet...........



Nope, it takes more effort than that. Plus these boys here got mad skillz, not to mention some pretty nifty toys to snoop out idjits. Just cause some aren't dealt with right away doesn't mean they don't have a bullseye on their backside..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

Tacos........mmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Tacos........mmmmm



We had a dog named Taco...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We had a dog named Taco...



the key word was (had) dog tacos are great!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

we got more MIAs?


----------



## rydert (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it takes more effort than that. Plus these boys here got mad skillz, not to mention some pretty nifty toys to snoop out idjits. Just cause some aren't dealt with right away doesn't mean they don't have a bullseye on their backside..



who says you can't learn something useful in a driveler thread..............


----------



## rydert (Aug 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Tacos........mmmmm



i had a mexcican guy that worked for me whose name was Taco.............true story.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We had a dog named Taco...



I had a buddy named Heime....we called him Taco!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a buddy named Heime....we called him Taco!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



His last name was Gonzales


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> His last name was Gonzales



Soooo, why didn't you call him Speedy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, why didn't you call him Speedy?



We did sometimes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> We did sometimes!



He didn't drink that 5 hour energy drink did he?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Any of you stawkers out there need Sugar Plum's phone number? 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7131743&postcount=42


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He didn't drink that 5 hour energy drink did he?



Don't think so, but he drank plenty of other stuff


----------



## quinn (Aug 17, 2012)

Train into new york city!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> Train into new york city!



Have fun...Good Luck!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> Train into new york city!



whatchew trainin fer?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of you stawkers out there need Sugar Plum's phone number?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7131743&postcount=42





She may get some nekkid twista invites now......


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

quinn said:


> Train into new york city!


Have fun!



blood on the ground said:


> whatchew trainin fer?



New York City...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> New York City...



im so childish


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im so childish





the debbil made me do it....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> the debbil made me do it....[/QUOTE


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Alright folks I'm gone to lunch! Y'all keep it between the ditches...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of you stawkers out there need Sugar Plum's phone number?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7131743&postcount=42






Smoooooooooth Cort, real smoooooooth !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still got your teef?


a couple of'em............. wanna see?


Jeff C. said:


> Git bizzy!!


 I ain't balancin!


blood on the ground said:


> Tacos........mmmmm


 I likes tacos!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of you stawkers out there need Sugar Plum's phone number?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7131743&postcount=42





quinn said:


> Train into new york city!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Smoooooooooth Cort, real smoooooooth !!!!



Hey, where you been?????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of you stawkers out there need Sugar Plum's phone number?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7131743&postcount=42







Altamaha Stalker said:


> She may get some nekkid twista invites now......



I magine it's ringin off da hook!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Smoooooooooth Cort, real smoooooooth !!!!



She's gonna kill somebody!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2012)

It's W2Hunt (Bobby's) birthday!!!  Thread started .. .


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C.; said:
			
		

> She's gonna kill somebody!!



They best read her sigline 1st!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2012)

Man it's HOT outside, tractor work gonna have to wait !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's HOT outside, tractor work gonna have to wait !!



womenz


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of you stawkers out there need Sugar Plum's phone number?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7131743&postcount=42



Link no workie.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of you stawkers out there need Sugar Plum's phone number?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7131743&postcount=42



I can't see it...

Who did what while I was gone? 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> She may get some nekkid twista invites now......



Oh lawd



Hooked On Quack said:


> Smoooooooooth Cort, real smoooooooth !!!!



Hints?



Jeff C. said:


> I magine it's ringin off da hook!!
> 
> 
> 
> She's gonna kill somebody!!



Ain't no calls? What am I killin' idjits fer?



Crickett said:


> They best read her sigline 1st!



That's right!

Got me a new knife to sling at someone


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Link to workie.



 I dunno what's it's supposed to be...I've been gone all morning. These idjits are , for sure....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I can't see it...
> 
> Who did what while I was gone?
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I dunno what's it's supposed to be...I've been gone all morning. These idjits are , for sure....



Whew that was close! Link don't work no more! Thank goodness! I just knew they's fixin to be some victims!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

I`m innercent.
I ain`t did nothin`.
I`m totally innercent.
I get blamed for a heap of stuff I didn`t do. 


How can anybody with a smile like this.........be guilty of anything?? 



Trust me...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Link no workie.



Good thing I was able to write on the bathroom wall before it was deleted.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> womenz


 yep, da honeymoon is OVAH!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Link no workie.





Sugar Plum said:


> I dunno what's it's supposed to be...I've been gone all morning. These idjits are , for sure....


Who posted the pics of when you picked up your knife?
(Nice knife, btw!)


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m innercent.
> I ain`t did nothin`.
> I`m totally innercent.
> I get blamed for a heap of stuff I didn`t do.
> ...


 whatyoudonedonethistime?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep, da honeymoon is OVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!! Ha! I got a PM from AJ. I forgot ALL about the number on the brown bag 

Travis posted the pics after I left. I'll have to see if I can get him to email them to me so we can crop them...

I'll get some more pics up in a bit. Gotta get babies down for naps. Emily has a stomach bug (ewwww) and is puking milk everywhere


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> whatyoudonedonethistime?





This time, nothin`.  For once...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good thing I was able to write on the bathroom wall before it was deleted.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good thing I was able to write on the bathroom wall before it was deleted.



 You know what's gonna happen next, right?



Keebs said:


> yep, da honeymoon is OVAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget the knife for a moment....how did _I_ look? Been feelin' kinda blah....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> !! Ha! I got a PM from AJ. I forgot ALL about the number on the brown bag
> 
> Travis posted the pics after I left. I'll have to see if I can get him to email them to me so we can crop them...
> 
> I'll get some more pics up in a bit. Gotta get babies down for naps. Emily has a stomach bug (ewwww) and is puking milk everywhere



 poor Em!


Nicodemus said:


> This time, nothin`.  For once...


MMmmmHHhmmmmsuuuuure............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You know what's gonna happen next, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the knife for a moment....how did _I_ look? Been feelin' kinda blah....


 duh, purty as always!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey, is this where all the cool people hang out?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You know what's gonna happen next, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the knife for a moment....how did _I_ look? Been feelin' kinda blah....



You looked just as pretty as evah! 
Them babies are adorable too!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You know what's gonna happen next, right?



This?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey, is this where all the cool people hang out?



O yea ... check it out ima 2steppin


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You know what's gonna happen next, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the knife for a moment....how did _I_ look? Been feelin' kinda blah....





Purty as a blue speckled puppy dog peekin` out from under a red Western Flyer wagon...


----------



## kracker (Aug 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey, is this where all the cool people hang out?


I dunno...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> poor Em!



She didn't eat much breakfast, so I think the car ride made her feel sick. It's only gonna get worse when they start daycare Tues 



Keebs said:


> duh, purty as always!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> You looked just as pretty as evah!
> Them babies are adorable too!



 Emily has a new member in her fanclub. Travis was SMITTEN. 



hdm03 said:


> This?



Yep


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty as a blue speckled puppy dog peekin` out from under a red Western Flyer wagon...



You, Sir, know how to sweettalk a girl somethin' FIERCE


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> O yea ... check it out ima 2steppin



right there with ya blood


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You, Sir, know how to sweettalk a girl somethin' FIERCE


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> right there with ya blood



why thankya mam... looks like you were doin the hokey pokey...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll be back. Gonna go take a nap with the babies. Might as well nap while I still can...gonna be a LONG year, starting Monday morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You know what's gonna happen next, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the knife for a moment....how did _I_ look? Been feelin' kinda blah....






Well to be honest, it appears that you have a rather large booger hanging out . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well to be honest, it appears that you have a rather large booger hanging out . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Well seems I told Unk a mistruth of sorts yesterday. He done got axed an I missed it


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well seems I told Unk a mistruth of sorts yesterday. He done got axed an I missed it



Whatcha talkin about little feller?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well seems I told Unk a mistruth of sorts yesterday. He done got axed an I missed it





Told ya !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

Sticky; I would rather be fishin.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told ya !!



Well I never said he was overly intelligent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Sticky; I would rather be fishin.



Sticky;


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Is it Beer 30 yet?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well seems I told Unk a mistruth of sorts yesterday. He done got axed an I missed it





hdm03 said:


> Whatcha talkin about little feller?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Told ya !!





Hankus said:


> Well I never said he was overly intelligent


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sticky;



you win


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it Beer 30 yet?



Always!  



blood on the ground said:


> you win



Always!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 17, 2012)

Womens ingenuity and a toof brush, now we have ac again woohooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Thinkin bout quitting early today


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thinkin bout quitting early today



Werkin or dran...........never mind. Had a brain slip for a minit.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Womens ingenuity and a toof brush, now we have ac again woohooo





Hankus said:


> Thinkin bout quitting early today


 wish I could!


Hornet22 said:


> Werkin or dran...........never mind. Had a brain slip for a minit.




 I balanced & got my deposit done! WhooHHHOOOO!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Womens ingenuity and a toof brush, now we have ac again woohooo



 



Keebs said:


> wish I could!
> 
> 
> 
> I balanced & got my deposit done! WhooHHHOOOO!!!!



 You.....balanced???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You.....balanced???


 OK, ok, smartbutt, my PAPERWORK balanced, I never said *I* was!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You.....balanced???


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thinkin bout quitting early today



I will be here until 5, but work slowed to a crawl after lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Womens ingenuity and a toof brush, now we have ac again woohooo






I'm guessing you cleaned the coils???



Man, I'm glad I put off "seeding" the field, just got a downpour !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OK, ok, smartbutt, my PAPERWORK balanced, I never said *I* was!


Hey, if anyone was balanced around here, it sure wouldn't be no fun  



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm guessing you cleaned the coils???
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'm glad I put off "seeding" the field, just got a downpour !!!


Naw.. some of the contact rods in the thermostat 

Send the rain here!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey, if anyone was balanced around here, it sure wouldn't be no fun


 True dat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OK, ok, smartbutt, my PAPERWORK balanced, I never said *I* was!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I will be here until 5, but work slowed to a crawl after lunch



Drug an went to the bar


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Reckon I'll throw some burgers and eye-talian sausage patties on da grill tonight for the kids. MizT went to Florida.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drug an went to the bar


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll throw some burgers and eye-talian sausage patties on da grill tonight for the kids. MizT went to Florida.


 what time was she stopping to pick me up????


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drug an went to the bar







Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll throw some burgers and eye-talian sausage patties on da grill tonight for the kids. MizT went to Florida.



Sounds good! I am trying to decide what to eat, throats still pretty raw, so it has to be bland


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll throw some burgers and eye-talian sausage patties on da grill tonight for the kids. MizT went to Florida.



Parta at Jeff's house this weekend


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Parta at Jeff's house this weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what time was she stopping to pick me up????



She ain't there yet???  



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Sounds good! I am trying to decide what to eat, throats still pretty raw, so it has to be bland



Ice cream 



hdm03 said:


> Parta at Jeff's house this weekend



Come'on!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

Supper is lookin like a sammich here


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

KEEBS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 watch it, just sayin.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She ain't there yet???


missed AGAIN!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Awright folks, bout to shut this place down til Monday....

Prob be back on tonite, I don't want the gal getting this strep throat!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> KEEBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Supper is lookin like a sammich here



Might make the kids cook, time they learned to wait on themselves and someone else fer a change  



Keebs said:


> missed AGAIN!



Sorrry!!  



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Awright folks, bout to shut this place down til Monday....
> 
> Prob be back on tonite, I don't want the gal getting this strep throat!



Later William....see ya tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drug an went to the bar





Hankus said:


> Supper is lookin like a sammich here



Along with earlier posts, shapin up to be a fine Blues Night, my friend!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm lissenin to "Naked Checkers" Hayes Carll rite now. Kinda bluesy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Sounds good! I am trying to decide what to eat, throats still pretty raw, so it has to be bland





Er uhm William ???  I've got a home grown root that will solve your sore throat . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm William ???  I've got a home grown root that will solve your sore throat . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





Yep, only found here in Washington county, Dr. Quack will cure what ails ya !!!




Maaaaaaaaaaan, I'm sooooooooo glad I didn't slang some seed today, it has FLOODED !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, only found here in Washington county, Dr. Quack will cure what ails ya !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Good move!!  It clouded up one time here for about an hour, but that's it.

Mighta worked out good for me too then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2012)

Outta here ya'll, see ya in da moanin . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2012)

Took sis and kids to wally word, on the way home i started the quest to find horses for the kids to see, some what up close. Eatin dinner then gunna hit some dirt roads again and see if i cant find horses for em. Cant have a 3 year old walking around having never really seen a horse.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Took sis and kids to wally word, on the way home i started the quest to find horses for the kids to see, some what up close. Eatin dinner then gunna hit some dirt roads again and see if i cant find horses for em. Cant have a 3 year old walking around having never really seen a horse.





Well, if he wants to see a STUD, show him a pic of me . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, if he wants to see a STUD, show him a pic of me . . .



...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

slip said:


> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>



Change Quacks screen name to Stud Muffin.........I double dog dare  you...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Change Quacks screen name to Stud Muffin.........I double dog dare  you...





If I had da power, I would!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If I had da power, I would!



Put it under his name then..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If I had da power, I would!









Okay Mr. Mod, go to the bottom click on the mod button when the panel comes up sign in and then go to the pull down menu on the left.........

you know the drill


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay Mr. Mod, go to the bottom click on the mod button when the panel comes up sign in and then go to the pull down menu on the left.........
> 
> you know the drill


Shoot.   Are mod training only teaches us to banned people.  No funny stuff allowed here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2012)

Howdy, peeples.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shoot.   Are mod training only teaches us to banned people.  No funny stuff allowed here.



Define funny stuff..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Quick driveby!
Getting packed to go to Statesboro to see Allie. Looks like its gonna be a rainy drive. Hoping to find a seafood market in Savannah tomorrow to get some fresh skrimps. Ya'll have a great weekend and i'll see you sometime Sunday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll throw some burgers and eye-talian sausage patties on da grill tonight for the kids. MizT went to Florida.



Well then, you and the Jag need to come up here!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm William ???  I've got a home grown root that will solve your sore throat . . .





I've got an awful cough that I can't kick. Will it help?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Quick driveby!
> Getting packed to go to Statesboro to see Allie. Looks like its gonna be a rainy drive. Hoping to find a seafood market in Savannah tomorrow to get some fresh skrimps. Ya'll have a great weekend and i'll see you sometime Sunday!



Have a safe trip Bama..... good luck on the skrimps!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well then, you and the Jag need to come up here!



Yes ma'am, should have!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Down to my last weekend of freedom....I start school Monday. Yikes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I've got an awful cough that I can't kick. Will it help?



 Self moderatin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Flippin burgers, fryin fries,....with the younguns!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 17, 2012)

Evening peeps, what up in here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening peeps, what up in here?



 Hello, Ms Elaine  See above ^^^^^^


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Self moderatin.....



I can guess....



Tag-a-long said:


> Evening peeps, what up in here?



The usual. Talkin' a bunch of junk 

How you doin' Lady?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 17, 2012)

Well......


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2012)

My awesome luck knows no bounds.


The only horse i could find out, was on top of a hill in tall grass and all you could see was its butt and tail. Seriously, cant make this stuff up.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello, Ms Elaine  See above ^^^^^^



So I see ... gotta start that myself in a few minutes.  Just can't get motivated.  



Sugar Plum said:


> I can guess....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great!  You all set for school?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Great!  You all set for school?



Yep. All I have left to do is wake up Monday morning and make the drive. I'm soooooo stinkin' nervous!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Folks.....


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7132875&posted=1#post7132875


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks.....
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7132875&posted=1#post7132875



I've added mine. Thanks for posting here, I hadn't thought of it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

sugar plum said:


> i've added mine. Thanks for posting here, i hadn't thought of it!





He`s in a better place now.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks.....
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7132875&posted=1#post7132875



Dang!   I hate to hear that ... he'll be missed around here for sure!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks.....
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7132875&posted=1#post7132875



Another good person went home today........Hate it for those he left behind.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Another good person went home today........Hate it for those he left behind.


I agree with you there Tim!!


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2012)

Rest in Peace Germag, you'll be missed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks.....
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7132875&posted=1#post7132875



Thanks for lettin us know Nick. Prayers still work, despite what some of our members may think. I've seen miracles happen.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Nic, prayers sent.


----------



## kracker (Aug 17, 2012)

Pretty good stuff...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey ya'll... know what we had for supper tonight?   Chicken fried TURKEY!!    Kinda like chicken fried chicken, only not.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s in a better place now.



Oh my. I hadn't read the new posts yet. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s in a better place now.



Man. I'm sittin' here cryin' like a baby. Gerald was one of the good ones.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

We had hamburger steaks, rice with onion gravy and green beans for our supper. 

Then, just before bed, Emily came up to me and said "Head hurts". Poor thing is runnin' a WICKED fever now. Fabulous


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man. I'm sittin' here cryin' like a baby. Gerald was one of the good ones.





Yep, still in shock. He was a good friend...


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man. I'm sittin' here cryin' like a baby. Gerald was one of the good ones.



Yeah, he was. I never got to meet him in person, only talk to him a few times here and read his posts. But ill miss him. The fourm really was a better place with him around.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Took sis and kids to wally word, on the way home i started the quest to find horses for the kids to see, some what up close. Eatin dinner then gunna hit some dirt roads again and see if i cant find horses for em. Cant have a 3 year old walking around having never really seen a horse.


Ah-hem..... bring'em, I got'em..........


Nicodemus said:


> Folks.....
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7132875&posted=1#post7132875


just left there...............


NCHillbilly said:


> Man. I'm sittin' here cryin' like a baby. Gerald was one of the good ones.


mee toooo, dang, I hate that............. later ya'll, this ain't settin right............


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah, he was. I never got to meet him in person, only talk to him a few times here and read his posts. But ill miss him. The fourm really was a better place with him around.



When somebody you never even met in person passes away and it makes you feel like somebody hit you in the guts with a sledgehammer, it's a testament to their character for sure.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> When somebody you never even met in person passes away and it makes you feel like somebody hit you in the guts with a sledgehammer, it's a testament to their character for sure.




It sure is.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> When somebody you never even met in person passes away and it makes you feel like somebody hit you in the guts with a sledgehammer, it's a testament to their character for sure.





That`s a fact. Gerald and me never met in person, although back in the 70s we ran in some of the same circles, had some of the same friends, and knew a lot of the same folks. We didn`t even know it till we got to talkin` in PMs one day. Maybe we did see each other on some of those snake hunts and just never met back then. He was always generous in his knowledge and taught me a lot about coral snakes. 


To the memory of Germag. He was the best of men.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> When somebody you never even met in person passes away and it makes you feel like somebody hit you in the guts with a sledgehammer, it's a testament to their character for sure.



Yes sir, and there aren't near enough like that these days.
I think I'm gonna take a break too. Woody's lost a great one tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> When somebody you never even met in person passes away and it makes you feel like somebody hit you in the guts with a sledgehammer, it's a testament to their character for sure.



Well said!!

He will surely be missed around here!!

Gerald was one of the good ones!!

Rest in Peace Brother!!


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2012)

Held it back until i got to Nicks picture, not sure why that got me but it did. I have to agree with you Hillbilly it is most definitely a testament to his character when grown men who have never met him shed tears over his loss.

Nothing left for me to say, so im going to say a prayer for Germag and family and go to bed. 

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 17, 2012)

We never meet face to face  but on here we have made a connection.
Thru this electric box we have made emotional connections miles apart with common interests.
No personal interaction but thought yet we feel pain , loss, and joy that we have this connection.

Humans are a strange complicated critter, and i am proud to be among this group of friends.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 17, 2012)

*Germag stories in memory of Germag driveler #35*

Never met Gerald, and only talked to him a few times through PMs. Nice guy, though.

When a young fella in our bass club had some tackle stolen a few years back, Gerald was one of those who stepped right up and made a donation to help out a kid he'd never met, just because somebody told a story on the Forum here.

His presence here will be missed.

Prayers for his family. 

Dear Father in Heaven, send your Comforter to minister to the family of this good man in their time of loss.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm telling you BR ... some of the best ones I've got are right here.... the ones I've met and the ones I haven't (yet!).    



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> We never meet face to face  but on here we have made a connection.
> Thru this electric box we have made emotional connections miles apart with common interests.
> No personal interaction but thought yet we feel pain , loss, and joy that we have this connection.
> 
> Humans are a strange complicated critter, and i am proud to be among this group of friends.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 17, 2012)

This is who Hugh was speaking of then! 
Oh I hate to hear he passed. He fought and suffered for so long! I met him a couple times, thru Al33. He was a very nice gentleman! He will certainly be missed. God send angels to comfort his family.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 17, 2012)

Very sad to hear this! 
His family and friends are in my thoughts


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dang it, just dadgum, Mandy told me bout this when she saw it on FB. I'm old school, how in the (pottymouth) can you have feelings for someone you have never met, yet feel like you know them; just from reading stuff they posted on the interwebb.  My deepest prayers go out to his fambly. I guess now "The Man" gots him a xpert in heaven on the serpants he throwed down on the garden so many years ago. Fly high my interwebb frin


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sooo sorry, I just didn't realize I was on her login.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 17, 2012)

I will miss him. Prayers for his family.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I will miss him. Prayers for his family.


I have a feeling these sentiments will be shared by many!! Prayers for his family!!


----------



## Buck (Aug 17, 2012)

Real bummer, this news is..  God bless ya ol' buddy.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Aug 17, 2012)

The board has lost a great member!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sad. Sending prayers for his family and friends. I never met him, but from reading his posts he seemed like a real nice guy.


----------



## scandmx5 (Aug 17, 2012)

If I spent more time on here, I would probably have good memories of Germag as well. Sadly, I don't but I wish his family well in this difficult time.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes'm it IS kinda quiet in here tonight.  Anyone else think it'd be a nice gesture if we just locked this one down until after Gerald's service??     Seems kinda the respectful thing to do.  



YaraG. said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2012)

Well the weekend has arrived.  A cup of coffee for the early risers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2012)

Think I'm gonna pass on the coffee this morning Robert. I just can't warm up to it today.

Ms. Tag, I think we've driveled enough and could respectfully take pause to contemplate the memories of Gerald. I think locking this one down out of respect would be a nice thing and just fine with me, if that's what the others want as well.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2012)

I owe I owe its up for werk I go


----------



## Buck (Aug 18, 2012)

Hugh, I was crushed last night on FB when I read that.  Gerald was without a doubt one of the best and smartest people I have ever met in my life.  A real gentleman and so sad.

Been a tough year this year as I have lost 3 very dear friends. Two just this week alone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2012)

Prayers for Gerald's family, he was a definite asset to this forum, and will be truly missed.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 18, 2012)

He fought hard trying to beat his cancer. I visited him in the hospital last year and he was still working from his hospital bed with his laptop, and of course, checking in here.

He came to one of my get-togathers and rode the Cowasaki for a photo op.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think Gerald would want things shut down. He was about keeping going.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I don't think Gerald would want things shut down. He was about keeping going.





Good point !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

WOW!!! I am saddened to hear this news of Gerald, he will be missed.

Prayers and condolences to his Family and Friends!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I don't think Gerald would want things shut down. He was about keeping going.



I would have to agree with that!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2012)

The loss of Gerald is a harsh reminder that we should all live each day as though it is our last, to remind those you care about just how much they do mean to you, and enjoy life to the fullest.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> The loss of Gerald is a harsh reminder that we should all live each day as though it is our last, to remind those you care about just how much they do mean to you, and enjoy life to the fullest.





I was thinking the same Nic, life's too short to get caught up in the small stuff.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 18, 2012)

There are so many things ya'll have typed that I feel like, it would take way too long to multiquote. I have more tears this a. m. I am having a REALLY, REALY, hard time figerin out how can I feel sooo connected to ya'll, most of you who I have never met. 


Let me just say, GOOD MORNIN FRINS, hope erybody has a good day today. And as H. Randolph Holder used to say on WNGC, "keep a smile on your face, and the rest of the day will take care of itself"


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 18, 2012)

Prayers sent! He'll be deeply missed!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> The loss of Gerald is a harsh reminder that we should all live each day as though it is our last, to remind those you care about just how much they do mean to you, and enjoy life to the fullest.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> There are so many things ya'll have typed that I feel like, it would take way too long to multiquote. I have more tears this a. m. I am having a REALLY, REALY, hard time figerin out how can I feel sooo connected to ya'll, most of you who I have never met.
> 
> 
> Let me just say, GOOD MORNIN FRINS, hope erybody has a good day today. And as H. Randolph Holder used to say on WNGC, "keep a smile on your face, and the rest of the day will take care of itself"



Yep. Y'all are some of the best friends and family I've got. When things happen, good or bad, y'all are the ones that hear about it first. 

I gave everyone at home an extra hug before bed last night. Made sure to tell them I loved them.


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not on FB, so not sure what/when it will be posted there but when I hear info on the funneral home/funeral I'll post it up where folks can send a card or flowers etc...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> There are so many things ya'll have typed that I feel like, it would take way too long to multiquote. I have more tears this a. m. I am having a REALLY, REALY, hard time figerin out how can I feel sooo connected to ya'll, most of you who I have never met.
> 
> 
> Let me just say, GOOD MORNIN FRINS, hope erybody has a good day today. And as H. Randolph Holder used to say on WNGC, "keep a smile on your face, and the rest of the day will take care of itself"



I feel the same way about Woody's.....Ya'll are my extended family...I can go anywhere in Georgia and know there is someone from this forum that would drop what they are doing to help me if I needed it....Just a bunch of gooooood folks here... I am PROUD to be associated with you guys.....just wish we could have more get togethers!!! Haven't met all the folks on here I correspond with on a daily basis but you all feel like family just the same!! I hope one day our paths will cross and I get to shake hands with or hug...(WOW's only!!!)   The recent loss of germag has left a big lump in my throat!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> The loss of Gerald is a harsh reminder that we should all live each day as though it is our last, to remind those you care about just how much they do mean to you, and enjoy life to the fullest.



Great post. I always enjoyed reading Geralds posts. He was one of the most knowledgeable people I've seen as far as snakes were concerned. He will be missed.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> When somebody you never even met in person passes away and it makes you feel like somebody hit you in the guts with a sledgehammer, it's a testament to their character for sure.


Well put Hillbilly!


Al33 said:


> He fought hard trying to beat his cancer. I visited him in the hospital last year and he was still working from his hospital bed with his laptop, and of course, checking in here.
> 
> He came to one of my get-togathers and rode the Cowasaki for a photo op.


Thanks Al, I talked with Gerald a few times in pm's, he was ALWAYS so helpful and as nice as you'd ever want someone to be!


Hornet22 said:


> There are so many things ya'll have typed that I feel like, it would take way too long to multiquote. I have more tears this a. m. I am having a REALLY, REALY, hard time figerin out how can I feel sooo connected to ya'll, most of you who I have never met.
> 
> 
> Let me just say, GOOD MORNIN FRINS, hope erybody has a good day today. And as H. Randolph Holder used to say on WNGC, "keep a smile on your face, and the rest of the day will take care of itself"





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I feel the same way about Woody's.....Ya'll are my extended family...I can go anywhere in Georgia and know there is someone from this forum that would drop what they are doing to help me if I needed it....Just a bunch of gooooood folks here... I am PROUD to be associated with you guys.....just wish we could have more get togethers!!! Haven't met all the folks on here I correspond with on a daily basis but you all feel like family just the same!! I hope one day our paths will cross and I get to shake hands with or hug...(WOW's only!!!)   The recent loss of germag has left a big lump in my throat!!!


Don't know that I could express it any better myself.......... I love the folks here but once you actually get to meet, it's a whole 'nother dimension of "love" - - prayers to Gerald's family and friends, dang, this has left a hole in my heart!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

Our existence here is too short to not take a moment to put into perspective what means the most to us. For me, it's Family and Friends. 

Most of my life I've felt as though I could usually count the number of my friends on one hand(besides family). 

But that has changed to some degree since becoming a member here. I too, am proud to be associated with many here and consider them my Family of Friends!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 18, 2012)

Sounds like a get together in Gerald's honor should be planned.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sounds like a get together in Gerald's honor should be planned.


That'd be nice, but with this bunch, any gathering is great!
ok, gotta get going, working on the side porch (stoop) today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That'd be nice, but with this bunch, any gathering is great!
> ok, gotta get going, working on the side porch (stoop) today!



Just rained here...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just rained here...


I'll take the rain, need it, but it won't help get this stoop built!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't express any more sentiments about Germag that haven't been said already. I was shocked when Tim texted me last night with the news.

We hit statesboro after midnight and are now in the middle of the georgia southern moving in day madness.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just rained here...



....that wasn't rain......I was on your roof with a waterin' can....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....that wasn't rain......I was on your roof with a waterin' can....



Last, and the only time I saw you, best of my recollection.....you wouldn't have needed to be on my roof


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2012)

Come on 7pm !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2012)

For Gerald.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=705606


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> For Gerald.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=705606





To Gerald !!


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2012)

Just had two military helicopters fly over the house so low i seriously thought they were going down. I mean they just skimed over my neghibors oak. The house was literally rattleing, kids scared and crying ... I stepped out to see them and could almost tell the pilots eye color.


Dunno why they do that ... but they do every once in a while. Kinda cool, kinda scary. I dont want to see a bird go down with lives on board.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2012)

You haven't seen craziness like moving in day at GSU. The walmart has empty shelves, no parking anywhere, and still nowhere close to going to Savannah! As if that wasn't bad enough, I just got banned from one of my bama foobaw forums. Have no clue why, this time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Just had two military helicopters fly over the house so low i seriously thought they were going down. I mean they just skimed over my neghibors oak. The house was literally rattleing, kids scared and crying ... I stepped out to see them and could almost tell the pilots eye color.
> 
> 
> Dunno why they do that ... but they do every once in a while. Kinda cool, kinda scary. I dont want to see a bird go down with lives on board.





We have military heli's come over our operation all the time, you oughta see the fighter jets "buzz" a pit !!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You haven't seen craziness like moving in day at GSU. The walmart has empty shelves, no parking anywhere, and still nowhere close to going to Savannah! As if that wasn't bad enough, I just got banned from one of my bama foobaw forums. Have no clue why, this time.



Hmmmm. The last time I was banned the site disappeared


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

Got another rain shower!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We have military heli's come over our operation all the time, you oughta see the fighter jets "buzz" a pit !!!



When I worked on NAS JAX in FL, they fighter jets and heli's would "buzz" the boats on the river. Ever see the look on a boat captain's face when he has 5 heli's surroundin' him? It's a lot like this -->


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2012)

When we used to live near Eglin some times they would buzz the water a few hundred yards from the beach. Guess they were 'kini watching.

Then they would close down the local highway for their war games, that was always cool ... house would shake and rattle all day and night.

As a kid i loved that stuff. Some times they would buzz the school, and the teachers didnt even try to stop us kids from running to the yard or windows. 


Now i miss floorduh for about 3 seconds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

I think Jag and I will do it up BIG for supper tonight..... egg and cheese wiff mater sammiches


----------



## kracker (Aug 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I think Jag and I will do it up BIG for supper tonight..... egg and cheese wiff mater sammiches


Y'all wild!!!

Sounds good, I'm trying to think of something to have for supper.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Just had two military helicopters fly over the house so low i seriously thought they were going down. I mean they just skimed over my neghibors oak. The house was literally rattleing, kids scared and crying ... I stepped out to see them and could almost tell the pilots eye color.
> 
> 
> Dunno why they do that ... but they do every once in a while. Kinda cool, kinda scary. I dont want to see a bird go down with lives on board.



Maybe they's keeping an eye on you ... you hang out with a kinda rough crowd you know!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> We have military heli's come over our operation all the time, you oughta see the fighter jets "buzz" a pit !!!



Or a spray dryer!  Does memory fail me or do they not do that as much any more?? 



Hankus said:


> Hmmmm. The last time I was banned the site disappeared



You gots SKILLZ bud!  



Jeff C. said:


> I think Jag and I will do it up BIG for supper tonight..... egg and cheese wiff mater sammiches



Terri still out of town huh??


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Maybe they's keeping an eye on you ... you hang out with a kinda rough crowd you know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Well, after almost a month of trying, sister is going back where she came from. She didnt hold up to her end of the deal and couldnt drop the constant attitude. Im sad for the kids, they have problems because of the enviroment she selfishly chooses to raise them in. Oh well, you can bring a horse to water but you cant knock enough sense  in it to make it drink. She is still a child raising children. We did everything we could but we cant fix that.

Its going to take some getting used to it being quiet around here again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Y'all wild!!!
> 
> Sounds good, I'm trying to think of something to have for supper.



Ain't no tellin what we'll get into!! 



Tag-a-long said:


> Maybe they's keeping an eye on you ... you hang out with a kinda rough crowd you know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes ma'am....I'm savin the sketti and meat balls for tomorrow night


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Well, after almost a month of trying, sister is going back where she came from. She didnt hold up to her end of the deal and couldnt drop the constant attitude. Im sad for the kids, they have problems because of the enviroment she selfishly chooses to raise them in. Oh well, you can bring a horse to water but you cant knock enough sense  in it to make it drink. She is still a child raising children. We did everything we could but we cant fix that.
> 
> Its going to take some getting used to it being quiet around here again.



I hate that Slip ... back when I used to be involved with HS football one of the hardest things for me was accepting that there were some kids you just couldn't help.     A big part of the reason I don't do 'dat no mo.  



Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no tellin what we'll get into!!
> 
> Yes ma'am....I'm savin the sketti and meat balls for tomorrow night



Our retriever club had it's annual meeting today so we had a big lunch.  I'm thinking if I eat at all there is a grilled chicken salad in there with my name on it!


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I hate that Slip ... back when I used to be involved with HS football one of the hardest things for me was accepting that there were some kids you just couldn't help.     A big part of the reason I don't do 'dat no mo.



Yeah ... im not even sure what to think. just hugged the kids good bye and reluctantly hugged my sister, i said "i dont even know what to say, but good luck to the kids"

Just stirs up a lot of hurt, i've tried hard over the last 5 years for her, and tried real hard since the first one was born, and even harder over the last month for the kids, not her ... but she still finds a way to throw it all away.

Oh well, its out of my hands, onto something else...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2012)

Cody, you can only do so much, then you have to let them go. It`s not easy, but sometimes they have to learn on their own. I hate it for you, son. You hang in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Well, after almost a month of trying, sister is going back where she came from. She didnt hold up to her end of the deal and couldnt drop the constant attitude. Im sad for the kids, they have problems because of the enviroment she selfishly chooses to raise them in. Oh well, you can bring a horse to water but you cant knock enough sense  in it to make it drink. She is still a child raising children. We did everything we could but we cant fix that.
> 
> Its going to take some getting used to it being quiet around here again.



Well, y'all gave it your best shot!!  Enjoy your peace, and hope for the best for her and the kids.



Tag-a-long said:


> I hate that Slip ... back when I used to be involved with HS football one of the hardest things for me was accepting that there were some kids you just couldn't help.     A big part of the reason I don't do 'dat no mo.
> 
> 
> 
> Our retriever club had it's annual meeting today so we had a big lunch.  I'm thinking if I eat at all there is a grilled chicken salad in there with my name on it!



I found some chicken salad in the fridge with some kind of beans in it that MizT made  

It'll be there when she gets home 



kracker said:


> Y'all wild!!!
> 
> Sounds good, I'm trying to think of something to have for supper.



We gettin krazy up in heah, kracka!! We busted out the chocolate milk


----------



## kracker (Aug 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, y'all gave it your best shot!!  Enjoy your peace, and hope for the best for her and the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gonna get The Jag all hopped up on that chocolate milk and he's liable to light in on Ovama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> You gonna get The Jag all hopped up on that chocolate milk and he's liable to light in on Ovama.



 I'll have some excellent entertainment for an hour or so


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I found some chicken salad in the fridge with some kind of beans in it that MizT made
> 
> It'll be there when she gets home
> 
> ...



There is no place where any kind of beans belong in chicken salad ... I'm just funny about some things!  



kracker said:


> You gonna get The Jag all hopped up on that chocolate milk and he's liable to light in on Ovama.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sitting outside the cotton exchange restaurant on river street in savannah. Allie's all set and somehow we squeezed a bike into bubbette's rav4. 
Nic, the savannah bass pro had no gator trax boats. Sorry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting outside the cotton exchange restaurant on river street in savannah. Allie's all set and somehow we squeezed a bike into bubbette's rav4.
> Nic, the savannah bass pro had no gator trax boats. Sorry.



Evenin Robert, mannn I remember that move in day at Valdosta when my daughter was a freshman there. What a fiasco!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2012)

Howdy folks. Just finished up snarfing some delicious steak fajitas.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2012)

Reckon it's plum empty in here tonight?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Reckon it's plum empty in here tonight?



Erybodies Eatin. They'll be back later.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Reckon it's plum empty in here tonight?



So it would appear ... kinda slow for a Saturday night.  Reckon there is some where we didn't get invited??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybodies Eatin. They'll be back later.



See ... told you there was somewhere we didn't get invited!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2012)

Must be a big ol' party goin' on somewhere.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheers Gerald. Be at peace.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2012)

I traded grass cutting for painting this evening.  Those fumes an nicotine set a buzz right off


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> See ... told you there was somewhere we didn't get invited!!



Oh no no no, H22 done invited ya'll up here! 



NCHillbilly said:


> Must be a big ol' party goin' on somewhere.


Go to the cafe and look. We'z celebrating Fall early.



Hankus said:


> I traded grass cutting for painting this evening.  Those fumes an nicotine set a buzz right off


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh no no no, H22 done invited ya'll up here!
> 
> 
> Go to the cafe and look. We'z celebrating Fall early.



That ol ragged piece of Ford ain gonna paint itself


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh no no no, H22 done invited ya'll up here!
> 
> 
> Go to the cafe and look. We'z celebrating Fall early.



That looked fit to eat!  It was a salad kinda night over here ... had more'n my share of fat/calories  at our retriever club meeting today.  



Hankus said:


> I traded grass cutting for painting this evening.  Those fumes an nicotine set a buzz right off


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

Good lawd ya'll ... I've got to change that avatar!!  I don't think I can take another two weeks of that sweet 'lil face looking back at me!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good lawd ya'll ... I've got to change that avatar!!  I don't think I can take another two weeks of that sweet 'lil face looking back at me!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good lawd ya'll ... I've got to change that avatar!!  I don't think I can take another two weeks of that sweet 'lil face looking back at me!





Hankus said:


>



I'm looking ... I LOOKING!   

I need a count-down timer I can put in sig line so I can count down 'til he comes home.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 18, 2012)

Herez to my guud buddy Hankus. Hopes ya feelz much better quick like, and kin get back ta slayin' dem bass at my club. Now, back to my boiled turnip sammich.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

Alright folks ... calling it a night.  Got an early morning tomorrow and it looks like it might be a wet one!  One of ya'll get the lights on your way out.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep, just like e said, watch'em run. lol


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Alright folks ... calling it a night.  Got an early morning tomorrow and it looks like it might be a wet one!  One of ya'll get the lights on your way out.


Hey guud buddy, can't find da switch. JUst you don't go out in da rain, mite drownd.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 18, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey guud buddy, can't find da switch. JUst you don't go out in da rain, mite drownd.



No worries ... I'm not near sweet enough to melt!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2012)

Welp, guess I missed everybody......... right about 1:30ish this morning the "stoop" has a floor............. next weekend, the top!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> No worries ... I'm not near sweet enough to melt!



I wasn't gonna be the one to point that out..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2012)

Keebsisuplateorearlyortheforumclockisoffagain  in any case she is probably going to want some coffee.   Better brew up the biggest machine today as Tag is going to be getting wet, drankus needs to wash out the paint fumes, bama is going to  need to sooth those movin' muscles, and several need to help supper pass.



Keebs said:


> Welp, guess I missed everybody......... right about 1:30ish this morning the "stoop" has a floor............. next weekend, the top!



Drizzling here right now.    Morning MC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Keebsisuplateorearlyortheforumclockisoffagain  in any case she is probably going to want some coffee.   Better brew up the biggest machine today as Tag is going to be getting wet, drankus needs to wash out the paint fumes, bama is going to  need to sooth those movin' muscles, and several need to help supper pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Drizzling here right now.    Morning MC



Mornin GW. Hand me a cup-o-java if you don't mind.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin GW. Hand me a cup-o-java if you don't mind.



I am having it delivered


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am having it delivered


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am having it delivered



I will take 2 cups......and 20 visits from the server please.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

'Morning ya'll, raining here . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning ya'll, raining here . . .



threatening here, gonna go to MC's weather prognostication site and look at one of the hundreds of charts he has to see what to expect.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> threatening here, gonna go to MC's weather prognostication site and look at one of the hundreds of charts he has to see what to expect.



Just look at your weather rock, it's quicker..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just look at your weather rock, it's quicker..



I brought it inside.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I brought it inside.....



It's not a wifi weather rock,,,,,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am having it delivered




Gobblin, thanks for the server....eerr, I mean coffee this morning.  I will take a couple of her cups (of coffee too).  Do you realize that it has been 1 year, 23 days and 3 hours since you last posted that beautiful coffee server???  In the meantime, I have been looking all over for her.     

Just starting sprinkling here.  I think that I am going to have a lazy day today.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not a wifi weather rock,,,,,,,,



mine is.....dremel tool is a wonderful thing.......weather rock is full of high tech gadgets


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

sleeeeeeeepy . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Yep here I is


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sleeeeeeeepy . . .



Well whos fault is that


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Mornin....drizzlin!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....drizzlin!!



gonna be one of them kind of sundays


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> gonna be one of them kind of sundays



Yessir, just gonna have to make the best of it.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Jus started here too


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus started here too



Y'all need it, don't ya? I've had more than my share it seems, but the lakes, ponds, and reservoirs look like they could still use it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, just gonna have to make the best of it.



I need a tin roof and a hammack.........That would be just about right


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I need a tin roof and a hammack.........That would be just about right



10-4, I'm gonna have to settle for 2 lazy dogs. It's done let up here, just drippin now....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You haven't seen craziness like moving in day at GSU. The walmart has empty shelves, no parking anywhere, and still nowhere close to going to Savannah! As if that wasn't bad enough, I just got banned from one of my bama foobaw forums. Have no clue why, this time.



Bama, I was hoping that your Daughter might be lucky enough to have had some move-in assistance from the ROTC cadets this weekend.  They offer this assistance at multiple dormitories on campus.  These personnel offer free "muscles" in helping incoming students in getting moved in.  It is a really big help in having to move in especially heavier objects etc.  The ROTC personnel look forward to offering their help each year as it is free to the incoming students and it also helps the parents from getting too stressed out and also with muscle strains.  Yesterday, the local Subway provided the sandwiches for these men and lady cadets and other people offered cold drinks etc.  Shane's Ribs is supplying the food for today etc.  

I think that this endeavor is a great way for the GSU ROTC Department to show their appreciation to the incoming students in making GSU their choice for college.  I just wish that they would have offered this back in 2000 when my daughter was moving in because I still remember just how hot it was and also those dang gnats.

My daughter, Allison, is a graduate of GSU (along with her husband) and she is a staff member of the GSU ROTC Department.  She is also one of the very few people that I know that absolutely loves her job.  She is working all of this weekend in making sure that their assistance efforts are maximized to the incoming students.

Once settled in, I think that your Allison will love GSU as well.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all need it, don't ya? I've had more than my share it seems, but the lakes, ponds, and reservoirs look like they could still use it.



Yeah we do



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I need a tin roof and a hammack.........That would be just about right



I settled for a big wad of griz an the porch so I could lissen to it hit the can pile


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yeah we do
> 
> 
> 
> I settled for a big wad of griz an the porch so I could lissen to it hit the can pile



Redneck ingenuity


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yeah we do
> 
> 
> 
> I settled for a big wad of griz an the porch so I could lissen to it hit the can pile



a beer can orchestra ........


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Redneck ingenuity





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> a beer can orchestra ........



Least some people gits me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

The dogs went back to bed


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The dogs went back to bed



they sound like they're pretty smart.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> they sound like they're pretty smart.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well whos fault is that






I'm always sleepy on the day shift ???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

I think this color combo is gonna be sweet when the red gets a better take over the black. The pic makes the red show better than it really does.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm always sleepy on the day shift ???



Too many years of owl shift training


----------



## kracker (Aug 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think this color combo is gonna be sweet when the red gets a better take over the black. The pic makes the red show better than it really does.


Gonna look good!

That reminds me, I've got my own money pit to start on. I'll try to figure out how to get pics up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think this color combo is gonna be sweet when the red gets a better take over the black. The pic makes the red show better than it really does.



Outstanding Crimson color..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Gonna look good!
> 
> That reminds me, I've got my own money pit to start on. I'll try to figure out how to get pics up.



Whatcha got lil feller 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Outstanding Crimson color..



Yeah I know  but the bright red an silver jus didn look right on the ol gal. Mebbe I'm a subconscious closet fan


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> they sound like they're pretty smart.



Had to outsmart them.....said, "what is it" (excited voice) we mozied around in the pasture til they did their bidness. Now they can go back to sleep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Sun's out !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sun's out !!



It peeked here for a minute...still tryin. Might have to jump on some bush hoggin later......nah, it can wait til tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It peeked here for a minute...still tryin. Might have to jump on some bush hoggin later......nah, it can wait til tomorrow





Got all my family coming over next Sunday for bbq and ribs.  Will do the bush hoggin Saturday, and yard crew should be here by Friday !!  


My 88 yr old Mom's coming so there won't be any drankin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got all my family coming over next Sunday for bbq and ribs.  Will do the bush hoggin Saturday, and yard crew should be here by Friday !!
> 
> 
> My 88 yr old Mom's coming so there won't be any drankin...



88!! That's gettin up there  How's she doin??

Sweet Tea day......


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got all my family coming over next Sunday for bbq and ribs.  Will do the bush hoggin Saturday, and yard crew should be here by Friday !!
> 
> 
> My 88 yr old Mom's coming so there won't be any drankin...



Drink bottled coke, slide a lil crown in from time to time to keep it fresh. Put in a lil wintergreen griz to cover the smell


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Got a bike to drop off at allie's dorm and then a long drive home. Oh, and its raining buckets right now in statesboro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 88!! That's gettin up there  How's she doin??
> 
> Sweet Tea day......




Sharp as a tack, gets around good, just don't ride with her !!!   




Hankus said:


> Drink bottled coke, slide a lil crown in from time to time to keep it fresh. Put in a lil wintergreen griz to cover the smell






Thinkin 'bout getting a bottle of Absolut, and mixing it with cranberry juice !!  If I dip da Griz, only thang you'd be smelling is vomit !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Mmmmmmm!!!  Cheekun fried cubed deer steak D), rice n gravy, fresh peas and okra !!! 




Getting outta here a lil early, off next two days !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sharp as a tack, gets around good, just don't ride with her !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come'on mannnn....ain't nuttin like a good adrenaline rush!! 

Did that the other night!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Whatcha got lil feller
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know  but the bright red an silver jus didn look right on the ol gal. Mebbe I'm a subconscious closet fan



85 Silverado.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Keebsisuplateorearlyortheforumclockisoffagain  in any case she is probably going to want some coffee.   Better brew up the biggest machine today as Tag is going to be getting wet, drankus needs to wash out the paint fumes, bama is going to  need to sooth those movin' muscles, and several need to help supper pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Drizzling here right now.    Morning MC


 you ain't kidding, been up & down since I posted this, finally said the heck with it & got on up, yep, sore as all get out!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning ya'll, raining here . . .


check your email!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2012)

Not much longer now....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you ain't kidding, been up & down since I posted this, finally said the heck with it & got on up, yep, sore as all get out!
> 
> check your email!!





I did earlier ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2012)

Howdy...

Oh, I got a new email too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Not much longer now....


 need a wake up call?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I did earlier ???


 nuttin from meeeee??????


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...
> 
> Oh, I got a new email too.


 you ain't sent it to me........ or have you & I've forgotten already..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> need a wake up call?
> 
> nuttin from meeeee??????
> 
> you ain't sent it to me........ or have you & I've forgotten already..........





Ain`t givin` it out!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t givin` it out!


 Fine then don't fuss when I don't send ya nuttin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you ain't kidding, been up & down since I posted this, finally said the heck with it & got on up, yep, sore as all get out!
> 
> check your email!!



 



Sugar Plum said:


> Not much longer now....



You'll fall right into a routine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> need a wake up call?
> 
> nuttin from meeeee??????
> 
> you ain't sent it to me........ or have you & I've forgotten already..........





I got a couple from ya the other day, but not today ??  I can't remember what they were???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Fine then don't fuss when I don't send ya nuttin!





You know me, I won`t check but once every couple of months.  You know how to get aholt of me anyhow. `Specially if you`re mad at me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got a couple from ya the other day, but not today ??  I can't remember what they were???





Yep, once you hit 50, you tend to forget stuff....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got a couple from ya the other day, but not today ??  I can't remember what they were???



That reminds me, I might better go delete the 200 or better blanket emails I get from my FIL......sheesh!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, once you hit 50, you tend to forget stuff....





Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!  I AIN'T 50, I be foty nine !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> That reminds me, I might better go delete the 200 or better blanket emails I get from my FIL......sheesh!!





Boneboy sends the best ones !!!  None of his get deleted !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!  I AIN'T 50, I be foty nine !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You'll fall right into a routine





Hooked On Quack said:


> I got a couple from ya the other day, but not today ??  I can't remember what they were???


yeah, it was the other day.......neevvverrrrmind!


Nicodemus said:


> You know me, I won`t check but once every couple of months.  You know how to get aholt of me anyhow. `Specially if you`re mad at me.


YEP!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boneboy sends the best ones !!!  None of his get deleted !!


The Walmart ad was a good one!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The Walmart ad was a good one!!





I just "reviewed" that one a lil while ago !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Had to go with mater sammiches....too many on the counter gettin ripe.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

hamburger helper an field peas


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> hamburger helper an field peas



Gonna be a sketti and meatballs night here.....sauce and meatballs are all made up, just got to brown meatballs add to sauce, and cook sketti noodles


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2012)

Dang it was nice to sleep in fo real. Just got up about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang it was nice to sleep in fo real. Just got up about 5 minutes ago.





Good Laaaaaawd Slam !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Laaaaaawd Slam !!!!





We need to start givin` him a wakeup call around 5:30 ever mornin`.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We need to start givin` him a wakeup call around 5:30 ever mornin`.



I'm up then, jus slide me a number an he'll git an extra wake up call


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We need to start givin` him a wakeup call around 5:30 ever mornin`.




That'll work !!!   When we have a major problem in the mines in the middle of the night, and someone has to call the boss, we kinda look at each other, then somebody will say , "Well, we're up, he might as well be too"!!!





Hankus said:


> I'm up then, jus slide me a number an he'll git an extra wake up call





PM sent . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, yall go ahead and gimme a wake up call.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah, yall go ahead and gimme a wake up call.


ohmanyoudonedoneitnow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Pfffffffffffffffft . . .  



'Bout got this day beat !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang it was nice to sleep in fo real. Just got up about 5 minutes ago.



Slacker...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slacker...





SlipSlam da Slacker man . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 'Bout got this day beat !!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Got bored an decided to do a lil fishin 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=705800


----------



## kracker (Aug 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Got bored an decided to do a lil fishin
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=705800


and I ain't bitin'...


----------



## kracker (Aug 19, 2012)

kang


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Got bored an decided to do a lil fishin
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=705800



Huh...ya think that's boring, I went to the welcome forum and did some readin 



kracker said:


> kang


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> and I ain't bitin'...



Well I figgered the deer huntin was over fished so I tried it the hard way 



Jeff C. said:


> Huh...ya think that's boring, I went to the welcome forum and did some readin



lawd you jus like torture


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2012)

I may have to start a new thread for Pookie's college adventure....


----------



## kracker (Aug 19, 2012)

My wife has downloaded all of my Chris Knight cds onto her phone. If I get stobbed, she did it.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 19, 2012)

It was raining in Savannah this am.  looked at the  radar, it said the rain was past the farm outside Statesboro so we headed there.

Guess what, it is raining there again so nothin got done today.

Back in Sav. and it's rainin at home again.

Is Bama riding around draggin his weather with him?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> My wife has downloaded all of my Chris Knight cds onto her phone. If I get stobbed, she did it.



Noted sir


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

Home at last, home at last, thank Lawd Awmighty I'm home at last !!!! 




Not to mention gotta really good likker drank goin ONNN !!    


Later guys, gonna pull a SlipSlamSlaker in da moanin and sleep in !!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 19, 2012)

well......


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> It was raining in Savannah this am.  looked at the  radar, it said the rain was past the farm outside Statesboro so we headed there.
> 
> Guess what, it is raining there again so nothin got done today.
> 
> ...



I passed you several times i guess. 
We hit Statesboro late friday night. Spent all day trying to get my daughter situated at GSU. The Wal-mart in S'boro was wiped out so we ended up going to the Savannah Wallyworld to pick up a bike, lock, air pump, and a tool box. Drove to River street and had supper at the cotton exchange . Daughter's crabmeat au gratin was served with a spoon covered in chocolate cake. Deducted from bill.
Drove back to S'boro late saturday night. Toilet won't flush. Maintenance shows up at one a.m. and fixes toilet. Maid never cleaned room. 
Go to GSU in the rain and Bubbette tries to get the wireless printer to work. I try to get the DVD player to work. Got it fixed but Bubbette struck out. Try to pump up Allie's bike tire and pump doesn't work( plastic crap). Go to K-mart, buy new pump, come back and try again. In the rain. Tire says 40psi max. Tire tube explodes at 28psi. Go back to K-mart in the rain and buy TWO new tubes. Come back and change out tire tube. In the rain. Second tube explodes at 20psi. Change out tube for a third time. Stop to explain to campus security "No, it wasn't a gunshot or firecracker, it was just me being me." In the t'storm. Pump up tire to 12psi and tell daughter "you are own your own from here." Pack up in the rain, drive home in the rain, stop at Striplings to get stuff for chicken/sausage spaghetti, and pick up a huge bag of fresh cream pea's and some boiled peanuts. Continue driving home in the rain. Get home. Rain stops.
 I'm supposed to go back in 2 weeks for GSU's first game. Ya'll plan accordingly.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I passed you several times i guess.
> We hit Statesboro late friday night. Spent all day trying to get my daughter situated at GSU. The Wal-mart in S'boro was wiped out so we ended up going to the Savannah Wallyworld to pick up a bike, lock, air pump, and a tool box. Drove to River street and had supper at the cotton exchange . Daughter's crabmeat au gratin was served with a spoon covered in chocolate cake. Deducted from bill.
> Drove back to S'boro late saturday night. Toilet won't flush. Maintenance shows up at one a.m. and fixes toilet. Maid never cleaned room.
> Go to GSU in the rain and Bubbette tries to get the wireless printer to work. I try to get the DVD player to work. Got it fixed but Bubbette struck out. Try to pump up Allie's bike tire and pump doesn't work( plastic crap). Go to K-mart, buy new pump, come back and try again. In the rain. Tire says 40psi max. Tire tube explodes at 28psi. Go back to K-mart in the rain and buy TWO new tubes. Come back and change out tire tube. In the rain. Second tube explodes at 20psi. Change out tube for a third time. Stop to explain to campus security "No, it wasn't a gunshot or firecracker, it was just me being me." In the t'storm. Pump up tire to 12psi and tell daughter "you are own your own from here." Pack up in the rain, drive home in the rain, stop at Striplings to get stuff for chicken/sausage spaghetti, and pick up a huge bag of fresh cream pea's and some boiled peanuts. Continue driving home in the rain. Get home. Rain stops.
> I'm supposed to go back in 2 weeks for GSU's first game. Ya'll plan accordingly.



Did ya'll notice.......No harm came to bama in the making of this road trip.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I passed you several times i guess.
> We hit Statesboro late friday night. Spent all day trying to get my daughter situated at GSU. The Wal-mart in S'boro was wiped out so we ended up going to the Savannah Wallyworld to pick up a bike, lock, air pump, and a tool box. Drove to River street and had supper at the cotton exchange . Daughter's crabmeat au gratin was served with a spoon covered in chocolate cake. Deducted from bill.
> Drove back to S'boro late saturday night. Toilet won't flush. Maintenance shows up at one a.m. and fixes toilet. Maid never cleaned room.
> Go to GSU in the rain and Bubbette tries to get the wireless printer to work. I try to get the DVD player to work. Got it fixed but Bubbette struck out. Try to pump up Allie's bike tire and pump doesn't work( plastic crap). Go to K-mart, buy new pump, come back and try again. In the rain. Tire says 40psi max. Tire tube explodes at 28psi. Go back to K-mart in the rain and buy TWO new tubes. Come back and change out tire tube. In the rain. Second tube explodes at 20psi. Change out tube for a third time. Stop to explain to campus security "No, it wasn't a gunshot or firecracker, it was just me being me." In the t'storm. Pump up tire to 12psi and tell daughter "you are own your own from here." Pack up in the rain, drive home in the rain, stop at Striplings to get stuff for chicken/sausage spaghetti, and pick up a huge bag of fresh cream pea's and some boiled peanuts. Continue driving home in the rain. Get home. Rain stops.
> I'm supposed to go back in 2 weeks for GSU's first game. Ya'll plan accordingly.



Yep....Pookies World!!  I say we start another reality show....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Did ya'll notice.......No harm came to bama in the making of this road trip.........



UH.....Psychological trauma!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Did ya'll notice.......No harm came to bama in the making of this road trip.........



Tire spokes, weedeater..... about the same thing. Hands hurt, back hurts, and a stumble on River Street cobblestones tweaked my knee. Other than that, i feel fine.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bama
We needed the rain and it got me out of bushhogging so it's all good.
You got a spoke pokin the tube most likely.
GSU is a good school, relativly safe in a mostly dry county.
I do have a friends GF that owns a package store at the county line if you visit and need anything for yourself after seein the after game party.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

<-----------Sketti and meatballs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2012)

H22 done smoked a corned beef brsicket  and makin sammiches. Good news from his Mama at Emory today. She may get to go home for a week with her precious bald head.
Then gotta go back for 3 months. Good news for us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2012)

time for chicken/sausage sketti...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

How's errybuddy doin this evnin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2012)

two in to the WT and feeling fine.   Tomorrow is a 14 hour day plus commute.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 done smoked a corned beef brsicket  and makin sammiches. Good news from his Mama at Emory today. She may get to go home for a week with her precious bald head.
> Then gotta go back for 3 months. Good news for us.



Good to hear mh22 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's errybuddy doin this evnin?



Doin fine.....what's these knarly lookin clouds loomin over me? Anything to worry about?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's errybuddy doin this evnin?



tired. Statesboro home was all two lane except for 76 miles on I-16. In the rain.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Good to hear for the H22 crowd


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good to hear mh22
> 
> 
> 
> Doin fine.....what's these knarly lookin clouds loomin over me? Anything to worry about?


Nope just knar,,,,,,,gnar,,,,,,,,,weird clouds.



rhbama3 said:


> tired. Statesboro home was all two lane except for 76 miles on I-16. In the rain.


Where Pookie shall travel, rain will follow..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope just knar,,,,,,,gnar,,,,,,,,,weird clouds.
> 
> 
> Where Pookie shall travel, rain will follow..



Yeah...that's it, I reckon I was thinkin K-nife  

Steady rain has arrived!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...that's it, I reckon I was thinkin K-nife
> 
> Steady rain has arrived!!



Make that heavy rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...that's it, I reckon I was thinkin K-nife
> 
> Steady rain has arrived!!



We live under the no rain dome up here...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We live under the no rain dome up here...



We normally do, but since the beginning of July it's been open


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We live under the no rain dome up here...


You got one of those too!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, y'all, I reckon' it's that time...

I'm going to be taking a break from the internet for a while. Nursing school starts bright and early tomorrow, and I've got so much on my plate right now, in addition to school, the internet is just not helping. 

I'm not closing or deleting any of my accounts, because I'll still peek in every now and again, but I won't post much.

I'll update y'all when I can. If you need (or want) to get in touch with me, send a text or email. 

See y'all some other time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got one of those too!!



I blame ours on DDD, since he's only 5 or 6 miles down the road..


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, y'all, I reckon' it's that time...
> 
> I'm going to be taking a break from the internet for a while. Nursing school starts bright and early tomorrow, and I've got so much on my plate right now, in addition to school, the internet is just not helping.
> 
> ...



Good luck to ya. 






Yall know its almost fall / deer season when ... 


> Currently Active Users: 1213


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, y'all, I reckon' it's that time...
> 
> I'm going to be taking a break from the internet for a while. Nursing school starts bright and early tomorrow, and I've got so much on my plate right now, in addition to school, the internet is just not helping.
> 
> ...



Dang girl.....we're gonna miss ya!! Hopefully you'll find some time every now and then. I wish you success with Nursing school, Cortney!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 done smoked a corned beef brsicket  and makin sammiches. Good news from his Mama at Emory today. She may get to go home for a week with her precious bald head.
> Then gotta go back for 3 months. Good news for us.



That is good news!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, y'all, I reckon' it's that time...
> 
> I'm going to be taking a break from the internet for a while. Nursing school starts bright and early tomorrow, and I've got so much on my plate right now, in addition to school, the internet is just not helping.
> 
> ...


Good luck with school!!........Will look forward to the updates!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I blame ours on DDD, since he's only 5 or 6 miles down the road..


We've had one of them domes here for years now!!!........Every now, and then some rain blows in under the edges!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, y'all, I reckon' it's that time...
> 
> I'm going to be taking a break from the internet for a while. Nursing school starts bright and early tomorrow, and I've got so much on my plate right now, in addition to school, the internet is just not helping.
> 
> ...



Understand perfectly.  Good luck in Nursing School and the kids in school as well.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, y'all, I reckon' it's that time...
> 
> I'm going to be taking a break from the internet for a while. Nursing school starts bright and early tomorrow, and I've got so much on my plate right now, in addition to school, the internet is just not helping.
> 
> ...



go get em


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2012)

Gonna call it early tonight...good night folks!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Good luck to ya.



Thank you!



Jeff C. said:


> Dang girl.....we're gonna miss ya!! Hopefully you'll find some time every now and then. I wish you success with Nursing school, Cortney!!



I'm gonna miss y'all too! I'll check in as often as I can. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good luck with school!!........Will look forward to the updates!!



Thanks. I'm excited and can't wait to see how it goes. 



boneboy96 said:


> Understand perfectly.  Good luck in Nursing School and the kids in school as well.



Thank you, we have a whole lot of new happenings this week. It's gonna be crazy!



Hankus said:


> go get em



 Thanks, Hanky


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna call it early tonight...good night folks!!



Me too. Got a bunch of stuff to load up tomorrow before I hit the road. G'night y'all!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, y'all, I reckon' it's that time...
> 
> I'm going to be taking a break from the internet for a while. Nursing school starts bright and early tomorrow, and I've got so much on my plate right now, in addition to school, the internet is just not helping.
> 
> ...



Don't believe you. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2012)

Well someone forgot to close the driveler door and another mONDAY has arrived.  

See if this helps.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2012)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you drivelers.

I slept an hour late this morning since I have got to have some blood work done this morning at the hospital.  I am hungry but I can't eat or drink anything until then so I guess that I will catch up some reading here and also the morning newspaper.

Two very important things this morning.........Best wishes to Sugar Plum in her new Nursing endeavor this morning and I also see that Bama had an exciting weekend and apparently did make it back home in somewhat of "one piece."


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll jus take tea. Too dang hot fer coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

howboutit idjits.......mundy again!

 spent the weekend chillaxin with a paint brush and a carpet skretcher... i need some iceyhawt!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 20, 2012)

Mornin everybody. It's Monday


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Mornin ya'll, Humid outside, been sweatin and workin since 7 Where is this cool down and drier air i kept hearing about


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, Humid outside, been sweatin and workin since 7 Where is this cool down and drier air i kept hearing about



49 and dry here in pauldin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Good mornin folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright , got to go , back to work , i'll hollar later. Ya'll see Mrs. Hornet tell her i said Chicken fried chicken, she'll know what ya mean.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, Humid outside, been sweatin and workin out to Richard Simmons since 7 Where is this cool down and drier air i kept hearing about



I don't believe I would have told that.



blood on the ground said:


> 49 and dry here in pauldin...



Same in Carroll when I left earlier.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howboutit idjits.......mundy again!
> 
> spent the weekend chillaxin with a paint brush and a carpet skretcher... i need some iceyhawt!!



Thanks for the heads-up!! 

My younger brother just bought a fixer upper and is closing on it today. I told him I would help him get it ready to move in. All new flooring, paint, minor drywall and cabinet repair, etc. More or less cosmetic, but it does need a new HVAC unit and roof, but we'll leave those to a professional. Probably a few things he didn't notice also.



mudracing101 said:


> Alright , got to go , back to work , i'll hollar later. Ya'll see Mrs. Hornet tell her i said Chicken fried chicken, she'll know what ya mean.



You forgot somethin........



Kang!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I don't believe I would have told that.
> 
> 
> 
> Same in Carroll when I left earlier.


dont we wish


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the heads-up!!
> 
> My younger brother just bought a fixer upper and is closing on it today. I told him I would help him get it ready to move in. All new flooring, paint, minor drywall and cabinet repair, etc. More or less cosmetic, but it does need a new HVAC unit and roof, but we'll leave those to a professional. Probably a few things he didn't notice also.
> 
> ...



man I have been werkin on these 2 houses since late march and its just about to kill me, i finished the rental yesterday, put the 4rent sign out at the street and took it down an hr later with deposit in hand


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dont we wish
> 
> 
> man I have been werkin on these 2 houses since late march and its just about to kill me, i finished the rental yesterday, put the 4rent sign out at the street and took it down an hr later with deposit in hand


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright , got to go , back to work , i'll hollar later. Ya'll see Mrs. Hornet tell her i said Chicken fried chicken, she'll know what ya mean.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hey.........chicken fried chicken!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey.........chicken fried chicken!!



Double 


AINT NO SUCH THANG.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


mornin jeff, how is everything in your world?


mrs. hornet22 said:


>



good morning misses H, how are you? that sammich you posted looked ferseriuosly delishous


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin jeff, how is everything in your world?
> 
> 
> good morning misses H, how are you? that sammich you posted looked ferseriuosly delishous



Morning Blood! 
It WAS good. My favorite sammich in da world. 

 <-------- cheekun fried blueberry poptart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin jeff, how is everything in your world?
> 
> 
> good morning misses H, how are you? that sammich you posted looked ferseriuosly delishous



Sloooow.......but I reckon that's getting ready to change.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2012)

Where's Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's Keebs



Probably wore slap out.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably wore slap out.


I am and decided to stay home, got a list of things I have GOT to get done here at the house.............. check in with ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I am and decided to stay home, got a list of things I have GOT to get done here at the house.............. check in with ya'll later!



Yes ma'am


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I don't believe I would have told that.
> 
> 
> 
> Same in Carroll when I left earlier.


 ok that was funny



Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the heads-up!!
> 
> My younger brother just bought a fixer upper and is closing on it today. I told him I would help him get it ready to move in. All new flooring, paint, minor drywall and cabinet repair, etc. More or less cosmetic, but it does need a new HVAC unit and roof, but we'll leave those to a professional. Probably a few things he didn't notice also.
> 
> ...


Good to be King Mornin Jeffro



Jeff C. said:


> Hey.........chicken fried chicken!!






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Double
> 
> 
> AINT NO SUCH THANG.


Is to



Keebs said:


> I am and decided to stay home, got a list of things I have GOT to get done here at the house.............. check in with ya'll later!



Playin Hooky


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Playin Kooky


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

fried crappie (or is croppie) mashed taterz, green beanz fer a late lunch.....mmmmm good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2012)

kang!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> kang!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not much of a driveler, but wanted to post out of respect of Germag.

Hope y'all are having a good Monday.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Playin Hooky


mehbe...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> kang!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I'm not much of a driveler, but wanted to post out of respect of Germag.
> 
> Hope y'all are having a good Monday.


Hiya neighbor, stop by anytime!  And thank you for remembering Germag. He will be so missed!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>










blood on the ground said:


>









Hooked On Quack said:


>









Keebs said:


> mehbe...........








 Not you too Keebs. 


blood on the ground said:


>








       Putting me work on Monday.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 20, 2012)

Good morning everybody.   Sad day and sad way to start the week.   Hope it gets better as it progresses.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not you too Keebs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They made me do it!!!!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everybody.   Sad day and sad way to start the week.   Hope it gets better as it progresses.



ok, back............ ohgawdya'll gonna love this.............. to the kitchen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2012)

Dawn bought some kinda new brand of bacon, maaaaaaaaan, did it SUCK . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn bought some kinda new brand of bacon, maaaaaaaaan, did it SUCK . . .



Was it turkey bacon?
Dont get me wrong, i love turkey. Just not turkey bacon or that awful turkey sausage they try to sell u at da big House.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Was it turkey bacon?
> Dont get me wrong, i love turkey. Just not turkey bacon or that awful turkey sausage they try to sell u at da big House.






Naw, she knows betta than bring that crap home !!!



Actually, Butterball brand link turkey sausage is most excellent!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Morning folks.

Being the Germag drivler, I wanted to post in it. Got a big lump last week when I saw it and didn't know what to post.

So here's to you Germag. Thanks for the entertainment and education.

RIP brother.

.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Think I'll go do some bush-hoggin....CYL!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn bought some kinda new brand of bacon, maaaaaaaaan, did it SUCK . . .


you cant talk about bacon like that...bacon is your friend..and my favorit fruit!!


rhbama3 said:


> Was it turkey bacon?
> Dont get me wrong, i love turkey. Just not turkey bacon or that awful turkey sausage they try to sell u at da big House.


a turkey should only be fried or smoked everthang els is off limits!!



Lukikus2 said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Being the Germag drivler, I wanted to post in it. Got a big lump last week when I saw it and didn't know what to post.
> 
> ...



mornin L


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Was it turkey bacon?
> Dont get me wrong, i love turkey. Just not turkey bacon or that awful turkey sausage they try to sell u at da big House.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, she knows betta than bring that crap home !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Butterball brand link turkey sausage is most excellent!!




I agree. Ain`t enough sidemeat on a turkey to make bacon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. Ain`t enough sidemeat on a turkey to make bacon.



This...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't wanna go shopping . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna go shopping . . .



Sure you do, you just want to shop at a different store for different things than she does.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna go shopping . . .



I didn't know people still did that.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2012)

Sittin here at Work wishin it was cold, deer season and i was 20 feet high with my 06 in my hand...Man this time of year kills me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Sittin here at Work wishin it was cold, deer season and i was 20 feet high with my 06 in my hand...Man this time of year kills me



What up Slam ? I'mma be ground huntin, or rather tree sling huntin this year. I figure I'll be able to get a much higher quality of snoozin in from a tree sling than I can from a climber..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Sittin here at Work wishin it was cold, deer season and i was 20 feet high with my 06 in my hand...Man this time of year kills me



Wasn't too long ago U were just wishing for a job!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> kang!!!!!!!!!



 whaaaaaaa


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Sittin here at Work wishin it was cold, deer season and i was 20 feet high with my 06 in my hand...Man this time of year kills me


you got that right!!!


mudracing101 said:


> whaaaaaaa



easy mud, he tossed 2 bags of popcorn at me for that


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

runnin outta sugar 'for I get stuff pickled that I wanna pickle!
stoopid Harvey's for runnin out when it was on sale, stoopid garden for coming in when I don't have sugar, stoopid me for even startin this mess!
 There, all better now!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> runnin outta sugar 'for I get stuff pickled that I wanna pickle!
> stoopid Harvey's for runnin out when it was on sale, stoopid garden for coming in when I don't have sugar, stoopid me for even startin this mess!
> There, all better now!





Just dip your finger in the dishpan, you sweet thang you.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

RIP Germag! I never had the chance to meet him but I sure did enjoy reading his posts! He was a very smart man! He will be missed!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just dip your finger in the dishpan, you sweet thang you.


 you so funny, but I'll give ya points for tryin!
Oh yeah, any nanner puddin left??


Crickett said:


> RIP Germag! I never had the chance to meet him but I sure did enjoy reading his posts! He was a very smart man! He will be missed!


I so enjoyed reading his posts!


kracker said:


> kang


 uuuuhhh, darlin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Got the blades sharpened, cut around the trees and a border all the way around on one pasture. Stopped in for some late lunch, sketti/meatballs with cone bread.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

now where'd kracker go???????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Somebody say Keebs needs some sugar?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the blades sharpened, cut around the trees and a border all the way around on one pasture. Stopped in for some late lunch, sketti/meatballs with cone bread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

Sticky; I would rather be fishing.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

When someone started a post about snakes I couldn't wait to see his reply!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody say Keebs needs some sugar?


 why yes, yes I do.......... using your recipe and I'm running short......... which near 'bout one whole batch went into a quart of green maters.......... I can't WAIT to try them!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> When someone started a post about snakes I couldn't wait to see his reply!


 Me too, if I wasn't sure, I always waited for his reply to make sure!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why yes, yes I do.......... using your recipe and I'm running short......... which near 'bout one whole batch went into a quart of green maters.......... I can't WAIT to try them!



BTW I wanna try that jelly recipe you put in the cafe. I'm terrible in the kitchen.....ummmm on 2nd thought I think I'll have my MIL make it for me! She made us some BB jelly & man it sure is good!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> BTW I wanna try that jelly recipe you put in the cafe. I'm terrible in the kitchen.....ummmm on 2nd thought I think I'll have my MIL make it for me! She made us some BB jelly & man it sure is good!


Crickett, trust me, if I can do it, ANYBODY can!  Go ahead, try it, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Just call me treehugger, or snakehugger. Take your pick.


----------



## kracker (Aug 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> now where'd kracker go???????


I deleted it almost as soon as I put it up


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Back to work!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just call me treehugger, or snakehugger. Take your pick.


I'll just keep callin ya "Darlin'" if'n you don't mind.......


kracker said:


> I deleted it almost as soon as I put it up


 weren't quick enough!


Jeff C. said:


> Back to work!


 slacker!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll just keep callin ya "Darlin'" if'n you don't mind.......





You get a hug for that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

WhadI miss? Nic handin out hugs and such!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> WhadI miss? Nic handin out hugs and such!




 Just to the Ladyfolks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just to the Ladyfolks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

If you decide to replace a nock with a lumenock, don't forget to use pliers to pull the old nock out after passing a lighter next to it for about 20 seconds. It's hot. REAL hot.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You get a hug for that!





Nicodemus said:


> Just to the Ladyfolks!





rhbama3 said:


> If you decide to replace a nock with a lumenock, don't forget to use pliers to pull the old nock out after passing a lighter next to it for about 20 seconds. It's hot. REAL hot.


 I swear, you DO need your own Reality show!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I swear, you DO need your own Reality show!



I got side tracked trying to find the right size fitting.
It could've happened to anybody.  << light spanking


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 20, 2012)

HMMM...I smell burnt flesh and plastic....oh...er...Howdy Bama. 


Man I slept like a baby today. Just hope the on call phone call doesn't come tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got side tracked trying to find the right size fitting.
> It could've happened to anybody.  << light spanking


 Wobert, I love ya, I really do, but dang, your escapades make for some good reading! 


Sterlo58 said:


> HMMM...I smell burnt flesh and plastic....oh...er...Howdy Bama.
> 
> 
> Man I slept like a baby today. Just hope the on call phone call doesn't come tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll just keep callin ya "Darlin'" if'n you don't mind.......
> 
> weren't quick enough!
> 
> slacker!



Stopped in for a drink.....halfway done with first pasture.

Slipped in the house and Jaguar's got his stereo blastin, Lawd if y'all could only hear him singin to the top his lungs in there.   



rhbama3 said:


> If you decide to replace a nock with a lumenock, don't forget to use pliers to pull the old nock out after passing a lighter next to it for about 20 seconds. It's hot. REAL hot.



Don't take long to look at somethin when it's hot!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!

Mini-Me's first halftime performance is September 1st on the field at....













wait for it.....






































North Gwinnett High.   

According to Mapquest, 255 miles or about 4 hours and 28 minutes. 


I think I'll recruit Nick to ride with me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!
> 
> Mini-Me's first halftime performance is September 1st on the field at....
> 
> ...



Lawd have Mercy!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!
> 
> Mini-Me's first halftime performance is September 1st on the field at....
> 
> ...



why so far away from y'all? That's !


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!
> 
> Mini-Me's first halftime performance is September 1st on the field at....
> 
> ...





Can we get there from here??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!
> 
> Mini-Me's first halftime performance is September 1st on the field at....
> 
> ...



Allie's first halftime show is the 8th at GSU. Then, i've been told i got to go to that flea infested Dawgpound in Athens to watch her there as well late in the season.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Crickett, what is your opinion of this camera?

http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/product.asp?product=1621


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> why so far away from y'all? That's !



Quote from the VDT Valdosta will now have two weeks to prepare for its season opener on Sept. 1, when the Wildcats travel to Suwanee to play North Augusta (S.C.) at North Gwinnett High School

Other than that, I don't have a clue.  

I guess it's just an official scrimmage or something cause it danged sure ain't no regional game.  

Dear Lord. I HATE Atlanta traffic as much as summertime. Now I gotta deal with BOTH  AT THE SAME TIME!    


I wonder if I break her toe that morning, if it'll heal up enough so she can march at the HOME game the following week?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Allie's first halftime show is the 8th at GSU. Then, i've been told i got to go to that flea infested Dawgpound in Athens to watch her there as well late in the season.



But but but....  

That's the opening day of bow season.  

You CAN'T GO!!!! Tell Bubbette to send live streaming video from her iPhone.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!
> 
> Mini-Me's first halftime performance is September 1st on the field at....
> 
> ...



Hey Bugsy 

Dang girl you will be close to my neck of the woods. You better call me when you get up this way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But but but....
> 
> That's the opening day of bow season.
> 
> You CAN'T GO!!!! Tell Bubbette to send live streaming video from her iPhone.



You know good and well that i don't have a snowball's chance of a deer showing up opening day at my lease. 
Besides, i'm gonna take a week off later in bow season.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Quote from the VDT Valdosta will now have two weeks to prepare for its season opener on Sept. 1, when the Wildcats travel to Suwanee to play North Augusta (S.C.) at North Gwinnett High School
> 
> Other than that, I don't have a clue.
> 
> ...



I drive past North Gwinnett High everyday to and from work........allow plenty of extra time


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Stopped in for a drink.....halfway done with first pasture.
> 
> Slipped in the house and Jaguar's got his stereo blastin, Lawd if y'all could only hear him singin to the top his lungs in there.
> Don't take long to look at somethin when it's hot!!


I bet he sounds AWSOME!!


turtlebug said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!
> 
> Mini-Me's first halftime performance is September 1st on the field at....wait for it.....North Gwinnett High.
> 
> ...


 good lawd!
yeah, sure, make plans on that happening!


Nicodemus said:


> Can we get there from here??


 SURE ya can.............


hdm03 said:


> I drive past North Gwinnett High everyday to and from work........allow plenty of extra time


 lotta help you are!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Could somebody ask Seth to translate Whitetail Hunter's thread for me?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Could somebody ask Seth to translate Whitetail Hunter's thread for me?



i wer halving a harrd tyme with it wer u to


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Could somebody ask Seth to translate Whitetail Hunter's thread for me?





Sterlo58 said:


> i wer halving a harrd tyme with it wer u to



From what I understand; he watched the Pittsburgh Stealers game at one of dim thar eatin places


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Could somebody ask Seth to translate Whitetail Hunter's thread for me?



He's practicin to become an auctioneer, but he doesn't realize that it doesn't translate well here.

MizT is Home....there went the peace and quiet


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Monday's tip of the day:  Always weld your brackets on the base plate before painting them with primer


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm out yall have a good day


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Quote from the VDT Valdosta will now have two weeks to prepare for its season opener on Sept. 1, when the Wildcats travel to Suwanee to play North Augusta (S.C.) at North Gwinnett High School
> 
> Other than that, I don't have a clue.
> 
> ...



That is just crazy! Im north of Atlanta & I hate the traffic here & every where around us. Y'all watch out for all the idiots. Hey maybe you could sweet talk Nic into picking y'all up in a limo & chauffeuring y'all up here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> From what I understand; he watched the Pittsburgh Stealers game at one of dim thar eatin places



But....where do the cows in boats come from?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 20, 2012)

I could sure use a nap.. no rest for the wicked though 

How yall doin on this fine Monday afternoon?


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up Slam ? I'mma be ground huntin, or rather tree sling huntin this year. I figure I'll be able to get a much higher quality of snoozin in from a tree sling than I can from a climber..


Gunna be a mix for me, ground and stand hunting ... i sleep just fine both ways.


boneboy96 said:


> Wasn't too long ago U were just wishing for a job!


Shoot im still happy to have a job. Real happy.

Just a crazy day, thats all. Too many chiefs and not enough indians...


Crickett said:


> When someone started a post about snakes I couldn't wait to see his reply!



Yeah, and you knew what he said was right and not just a guess. His word was good as gold.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> That is just crazy! Im north of Atlanta & I hate the traffic here & every where around us. Y'all watch out for all the idiots. Hey maybe you could sweet talk Nic into picking y'all up in a limo & chauffeuring y'all up here!





Gonna take a heap of sweet talkin`!   Me in a limo, up in Atlanta really is like puttin` perfume on a hog!  

You see my camera question to you up there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I could sure use a nap.. no rest for the wicked though
> 
> How yall doin on this fine Monday afternoon?



Hey Schmoo  just got through bush-hoggin one pasture. The other one will have to wait til tomorrow....too many obstacles that require undivided attention and situational  awareness for this time of day.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Crickett, what is your opinion of this camera?
> 
> http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/product.asp?product=1621



Nic I don't have any experience w/ those but I've seen the commercials for them & they look like really good cameras. Rip has 1 I'm not sure what model but you can ask him about it. I think he's pretty happy w/ his. I'd like to get my hands on 1 just to try it out.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna take a heap of sweet talkin`!   Me in a limo, up in Atlanta really is like puttin` perfume on a hog!
> 
> You see my camera question to you up there?



You gotta wear the hat too!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Quote from the VDT Valdosta will now have two weeks to prepare for its season opener on Sept. 1, when the Wildcats travel to Suwanee to play North Augusta (S.C.) at North Gwinnett High School
> 
> Other than that, I don't have a clue.
> 
> ...



Why are they going to Gwinnett?  What would have been wrong with N. Augusta??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I could sure use a nap.. no rest for the wicked though
> 
> How yall doin on this fine Monday afternoon?


You've been BUSY!!  I love me some mozzarella cheese!!


Nicodemus said:


> Hey Crickett, what is your opinion of this camera?
> 
> http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/product.asp?product=1621


Nic, I want to think Olympus is the brand my oldest sis & one of my nieces has, they like'em!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> You gotta wear the hat too!


hat, tomahawk, knives, you name it, he'd be ready!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Schmoo  just got through bush-hoggin one pasture. The other one will have to wait til tomorrow....too many obstacles that require undivided attention and situational  awareness for this time of day.


Hey Shmoo  You can do this place when you're done.. the pigweed done took over 



Keebs said:


> You've been BUSY!!  I love me some mozzarella cheese!!
> 
> Nic, I want to think Olympus is the brand my oldest sis & one of my nieces has, they like'em!


Yeah, very busy, and productive  Now to run to a friends house and get her pups checked on and then back to put kidlets to bed and might make some yogurt depending on how much milk I get tonight


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Nic I don't have any experience w/ those but I've seen the commercials for them & they look like really good cameras. Rip has 1 I'm not sure what model but you can ask him about it. I think he's pretty happy w/ his. I'd like to get my hands on 1 just to try it out.



I`m puttin` in for it for Christmas!   



Crickett said:


> You gotta wear the hat too!




Which hat??  




Keebs said:


> You've been BUSY!!  I love me some mozzarella cheese!!
> 
> Nic, I want to think Olympus is the brand my oldest sis & one of my nieces has, they like'em!







Keebs said:


> hat, tomahawk, knives, you name it, he'd be ready!





Don`t forget my pistols!!   


Wait a minute...where are we goin`??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno like funeral home visitations,  but I feel like I should....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Wait a minute...where are we goin`??



An should I be alarmed that we're in a basket


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I dunno like funeral home visitations,  but I feel like I should....



They're tough!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Which hat??
> 
> Don`t forget my pistols!!
> 
> ...



This hat! 
http://www.millerhats.com/chauffeur_hats/chauffeurhats2.html

And you're takin T-bug & her mini me to a school in Gwinnett!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> This hat!
> http://www.millerhats.com/chauffeur_hats/chauffeurhats2.html
> 
> And you're takin T-bug & her mini me to a school in Gwinnett!









You owe me a screen cleanin` now!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hat, tomahawk, knives, you name it, he'd be ready!



Yep he'll need those for security while drivin thru Atlanta!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Quick questions for you guys and gals that do veggie preserving:
I bought a 10 pound bag of cream pea's yesterday at Striplings. Do i need to partially cook them before dividing out into quart ziploc bags? Freeze them in water or without?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Quick questions for you guys and gals that do veggie preserving:
> I bought a 10 pound bag of cream pea's yesterday at Striplings. Do i need to partially cook them before dividing out into quart ziploc bags? Freeze them in water or without?



No expert, but according to my wife(and a website I just looked at) blanch them first(about 1 minute in boiling water), then cool down in ice water immediately, then bag and freeze(no water).


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Quick questions for you guys and gals that do veggie preserving:
> I bought a 10 pound bag of cream pea's yesterday at Striplings. Do i need to partially cook them before dividing out into quart ziploc bags? Freeze them in water or without?





Wash em good, put em in a big pot of water, bring to a boil, blanch for 3 minutes then drain and cool in cold water. bag em up, seal, let cool completely, then freeze.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No expert, but according to my wife(and a website I just looked at) blanch them first(about 1 minute in boiling water), then cool down in ice water immediately, then bag and freeze(no water).



10-4, I blanch all veggies prior to freezing. It stops the deterioration enzymes from turning them to mush when you finally do take whatever veggie it is out and cook it. 

I also use that method for peelin maters to freeze or make sauce out of. Get the water boiling and dip a mater in the boiling water for a few seconds then put it in ice water, the skin slides right off.

If you're vacuum sealing maters, then after peelin them I quarter them and put them on a tray, uncovered and give em about an hour in the freezer, to freeze all the mater juice that would otherwise give the vacuum sealer fits tryin to seal the bag.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Appreciate it, Ya'll. 
Got a big pot of water heating up.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Yep he'll need those for security while drivin thru Atlanta!



YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm tellin you, you ain't gots to drive thru Etanter to come up here from down there. Get off in Forsyth and snake da back roads. I'm up just a little from Gwiinetmexico, I can leave Winder and cross the state line in fo hours on 75 south, doing the speed limit.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Why are they going to Gwinnett?  What would have been wrong with N. Augusta??



Cause that wouldn't waste enough gas and time I guess.  

Heck, I say we should've just thrown in the towel and gone on up to SC and played them.  




Nicodemus said:


> You owe me a screen cleanin` now!!



Whazzo funny? 

You're gonna hold the map and give me directions and last minute turns at 80 mph bumper to bumper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm tellin you, you ain't gots to drive thru Etanter to come up here from down there. Get off in Forsyth and snake da back roads. I'm up just a little from Gwiinetmexico, I can leave Winder and cross the state line in fo hours on 75 south, doing the speed limit.



That's tellin em'... You take 11 to 138 to 212/ Jackson?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cause that wouldn't waste enough gas and time I guess.
> 
> Heck, I say we should've just thrown in the towel and gone on up to SC and played them.
> 
> ...



PM me your email addy. I'll give you the directions / link so you'll never come even close to Atlanta.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm tellin you, you ain't gots to drive thru Etanter to come up here from down there. Get off in Forsyth and snake da back roads. I'm up just a little from Gwiinetmexico, I can leave Winder and cross the state line in fo hours on 75 south, doing the speed limit.



Anything above Tifton is either Keeb's, the old WAR location or BPS in Macon. If I gotta go THAT far north, I'm heading on up to White, Ga. for a stay with Mrs. and Mrs PAPALAPIN.  

I WILL be updating the GPS, printing out the Mapquest directions and connecting my car to one of the band buses. If I get lost with all that, then I'm just calling Miguel or someone to come get me as I sit frozen on the side of I-75 being buzzed by passers by.  


I don't know why I'm going. I won't be able to use my hands to clap or anything. White knuckling at the speed of sound for four hours will do that to ya.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM me your email addy. I'll give you the directions / link so you'll never come even close to Atlanta.



Hold that thought. Two round trip tickets on a puddle jumper and cab fare might not be as expensive as gas and anti-anxiety or carsick drugs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Anything above Tifton is either Keeb's, the old WAR location or BPS in Macon. If I gotta go THAT far north, I'm heading on up to White, Ga. for a stay with Mrs. and Mrs PAPALAPIN.
> 
> I WILL be updating the GPS, printing out the Mapquest directions and connecting my car to one of the band buses. If I get lost with all that, then I'm just calling Miguel or someone to come get me as I sit frozen on the side of I-75 being buzzed by passers by.
> 
> ...



You get off at Jackson you won't be frozen on 75. You go as far as the outlet malls in McDonough and all bets are off. You don't want to go to White either, that's a long, long drive to Suwanee from there, after already makin a long long drive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hold that thought. Two round trip tickets on a puddle jumper and cab fare might not be as expensive as gas and anti-anxiety or carsick drugs.



Except for the full body frisk and two hours at Hartsfield Jackson before you can get back on the road, and from there you are committed to downtown traffic. I took the route on the map from Monroe every week going to Albeeny. It was dead on 3.5 hours from my doorstep to downtown Albeeny. 

As far as the carsick drugs, can't help you there. Get kneewalkin drunk before you head out and let Fishbait do the drivin... You'll be sobered up about the time you get to where you're goin.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You get off at Jackson you won't be frozen on 75. You go as far as the outlet malls in McDonough and all bets are off. You don't want to go to White either, that's a long, long drive to Suwanee from there, after already makin a long long drive.
> 
> View attachment 683898



MPS....Miguel Positioning System........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> MPS....Miguel Positioning System........



I live here and rarely get on the interstates to get from point A to point B. GPS is a wonderful tool, MPS is even better..


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Except for the full body frisk and two hours at Hartsfield Jackson before you can get back on the road, and from there you are committed to downtown traffic. I took the route on the map from Monroe every week going to Albeeny. It was dead on 3.5 hours from my doorstep to downtown Albeeny.
> 
> As far as the carsick drugs, can't help you there. Get kneewalkin drunk before you head out and let Fishbait do the drivin... You'll be sobered up about the time you get to where you're goin.




I think I'll just pick Keebs up and make her drive.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I live here and rarely get on the interstates to get from point A to point B. GPS is a wonderful tool, MPS is even better..



If I lived up that way I would avoid the idgitate system at all costs as well.....not a driver friendly patch of asphalt....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I think I'll just pick Keebs up and make her drive.



Keebs and TBug and a weekend at Miggy's. Y'all ain't gonna make the ballgame...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> If I lived up that way I would avoid the idgitate system at all costs as well.....not a driver friendly patch of asphalt....



WSB Radio / 750 am or 95.5 fm is your friend if you've gotta go through, around or anywhere near Lanter when you're scootin around up here..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> They're tough!!



I knew an went to skool with both her kids forever 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> As far as the carsick drugs, can't help you there. Get kneewalkin drunk before you head out and let Fishbait do the drivin... You'll be sobered up about the time you get to where you're goin.



Thats what I do except substitute Fishbait


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs and TBug and a weekend at Miggy's. Y'all ain't gonna make the ballgame...



But I have to. 


Then again, three middleaged Woodyites getting kicked out of a high school fooozball game would make an awesome thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But I have to.
> 
> 
> Then again, three middleaged Woodyites getting kicked out of a high school fooozball game would make an awesome thread.



North Gwinnett is a nice facility. Smack in the middle of all of the 1%er's... Plus there's some dang good eatin nearby that place.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But I have to.
> 
> 
> Then again, three middleaged Woodyites getting kicked out of a high school fooozball game would make an awesome thread.



Is that better or worse than getting thrown out of a church league softball game? It's easier than you'd think.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But I have to.
> 
> 
> Then again, three middleaged Woodyites getting kicked out of a high school fooozball game would make an awesome thread.





Four. if I have to go up there, I`m takin` my dog with me.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that better or worse than getting thrown out of a church league softball game? It's easier than you'd think.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that better or worse than getting thrown out of a church league softball game? It's easier than you'd think.




Well I doubt it'd be as good as this. 

Bait just found this in his trail cam pics. Never saw it until tonight.  I forgot how cold it was for a few mornings.  

What's that song? Me and my Buuuuuuuudy.....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Four. if I have to go up there, I`m takin` my dog with me.



We'll tell em it's your seeing eye dog. 

But if it comes down to it, just so you know, I'm much more tenderhearted for animals than people.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 10-4, I blanch all veggies prior to freezing. It stops the deterioration enzymes from turning them to mush when you finally do take whatever veggie it is out and cook it.
> 
> I also use that method for peelin maters to freeze or make sauce out of. Get the water boiling and dip a mater in the boiling water for a few seconds then put it in ice water, the skin slides right off.
> 
> If you're vacuum sealing maters, then after peelin them I quarter them and put them on a tray, uncovered and give em about an hour in the freezer, to freeze all the mater juice that would otherwise give the vacuum sealer fits tryin to seal the bag.



Preciate that tid bit of info, MizT tried it and it did just what you said, give her fits  So she's been going ahead and cooking them as sauces, etc., and canning them. She said she was gonna give it a go tomorrow evenin on this batch she just picked this evenin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I doubt it'd be as good as this.
> 
> Bait just found this in his trail cam pics. Never saw it until tonight.  I forgot how cold it was for a few mornings.
> 
> What's that song? Me and my Buuuuuuuudy.....




freezing in the morning and skeeter bait in the evenings....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> We'll tell em it's your seeing eye dog.
> 
> But if it comes down to it, just so you know, I'm much more tenderhearted for animals than people.




The problem with Bo though, is he hates everybody, me included!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> The problem with Bo though, is he hates everybody, me included!



He'll fit right in up here


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He'll fit right in up here





See. You have to wear boots around the man eatin` varmint.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> See. You have to wear boots around the man eatin` varmint.



Looks like he'd give a squirrel fits..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> See. You have to wear boots around the man eatin` varmint.



There'd be some skidaddlin if he were to come up here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


About 1981 or so....
We had a catcher on my team named Ray. He was a great guy but had some mental slowness from birth. We had told him to never stand at the plate when a runner was coming in. We'd rather give up a run than see him hurt. Well, i was hung up at first base and was late running to cover the plate. The outfielder threw the ball to home but Ray caught it before i could get there. The runner nailed him hard shoulder first right in the chest. I pushed( okay, threw) the guy to the backstop fence from homeplate. Good airtime, but the umpire didn't like it and i was ejected, then suspended for 3 games. One of the few times in my life where i truly wanted to hurt somebody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> There'd be some skidaddlin if he were to come up here!!



Wonder how high Jag could make that critter levitate...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> See. You have to wear boots around the man eatin` varmint.



I bet he'd run from a garden hose nozzle on full power.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like he'd give a squirrel fits..





Jeff C. said:


> There'd be some skidaddlin if he were to come up here!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wonder how high Jag could make that critter levitate...





rhbama3 said:


> I bet he'd run from a garden hose nozzle on full power.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> About 1981 or so....
> We had a catcher on my team named Ray. He was a great guy but had some mental slowness from birth. We had told him to never stand at the plate when a runner was coming in. We'd rather give up a run than see him hurt. Well, i was hung up at first base and was late running to cover the plate. The outfielder threw the ball to home but Ray caught it before i could get there. The runner nailed him hard shoulder first right in the chest. I pushed( okay, threw) the guy to the backstop fence from homeplate. Good airtime, but the umpire didn't like it and i was ejected, then suspended for 3 games. One of the few times in my life where i truly wanted to hurt somebody.





Can`t say that I blame you.


You know, I don`t think I`d like to see you get mad.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2012)

Never met Gerald in person, but I just reread the last PM he sent me. He invited me and my wife to come down, meet him, and "swap some lies together". I will miss his post to no end. RIP Germag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> About 1981 or so....
> We had a catcher on my team named Ray. He was a great guy but had some mental slowness from birth. We had told him to never stand at the plate when a runner was coming in. We'd rather give up a run than see him hurt. Well, i was hung up at first base and was late running to cover the plate. The outfielder threw the ball to home but Ray caught it before i could get there. The runner nailed him hard shoulder first right in the chest. I pushed( okay, threw) the guy to the backstop fence from homeplate. Good airtime, but the umpire didn't like it and i was ejected, then suspended for 3 games. One of the few times in my life where i truly wanted to hurt somebody.



That was a worthy cause for a good ol ejection 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wonder how high Jag could make that critter levitate...



I magine he could get on up, somethin tells me there'd be a hollerin at him from the Jag though My cuz has chee-wa-wa that don't like nobody, but he keeps the Jaguar's feet in his sights on a reglar basis 



rhbama3 said:


> I bet he'd run after a garden hose nozzle on full power.



Fixed it for ya!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Never met Gerald in person, but I just reread the last PM he sent me. He invited me and my wife to come down, meet him, and "swap some lies together". I will miss his post to no end. RIP Germag.



I've read a couple of threads today that warranted a post by Gerald. It's just not the same round here anymore without him..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've read a couple of threads today that warranted a post by Gerald. It's just not the same round here anymore without him..



Snake ID threads will certainly be less interesting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t say that I blame you.
> 
> 
> You know, I don`t think I`d like to see you get mad.


I don't have a mean bone in my body any more.
Unless your a hog.....



KyDawg said:


> Never met Gerald in person, but I just reread the last PM he sent me. He invited me and my wife to come down, meet him, and "swap some lies together". I will miss his post to no end. RIP Germag.


Germag never quit and never slowed down all the way to the end. We lost a real knowledge base when Gerald went home. 



Jeff C. said:


> That was a worthy cause for a good ol ejection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also had the time that my entire team had to forfeit for having a cooler full of beer in the dugout. But that was highway league ball. Church league we left the cooler in the parking lot.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I dunno like funeral home visitations,  but I feel like I should....


Was you in Wrightsville this evening??.........Had a co-worker going there for the same thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I also had the time that my entire team had to forfeit for having a cooler full of beer in the dugout. But that was highway league ball. Church league we left the cooler in the parking lot.



You're a Baptist???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've read a couple of threads today that warranted a post by Gerald. It's just not the same round here anymore without him..



Thankfully, I had the pleasure of a few Pm's back and forth with him about the good ol days back down in Louisiana. We didn't grow up too far apart and was regularly in each others stompin grounds. He'll be missed!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've read a couple of threads today that warranted a post by Gerald. It's just not the same round here anymore without him..





KyDawg said:


> Snake ID threads will certainly be less interesting.


Yep!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a Baptist???



I think i got dunked Methodist, but it never took.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

Y'all there is a little boy missing from my kids school! I'm so upset about this b/c I saw him leaving w/ the family friend that is suspected of taking him! I was sitting in the car rider line waiting for my kids to come out & I see this car sitting in the parking lot w/ all the windows up except 1 that was covered w/ a wad of plastic & sitting in that car was pit bull mix panting like crazy. Poor thing was so hot. I was seconds away from calling the sheriffs office when the guy came out w/ the boy! I pray this boy is safe & is w/ his family! This has really gotten me upset!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> About 1981 or so....
> We had a catcher on my team named Ray. He was a great guy but had some mental slowness from birth. We had told him to never stand at the plate when a runner was coming in. We'd rather give up a run than see him hurt. Well, i was hung up at first base and was late running to cover the plate. The outfielder threw the ball to home but Ray caught it before i could get there. The runner nailed him hard shoulder first right in the chest. I pushed( okay, threw) the guy to the backstop fence from homeplate. Good airtime, but the umpire didn't like it and i was ejected, then suspended for 3 games. One of the few times in my life where i truly wanted to hurt somebody.



Werth it bamer 



rhbama3 said:


> I also had the time that my entire team had to forfeit for having a cooler full of beer in the dugout. But that was highway league ball. Church league we left the cooler in the parking lot.



Been in those boats  They would let ya pitch with one on the mound in a couple other places i played though 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Was you in Wrightsville this evening??.........Had a co-worker going there for the same thing.



No sir. It was here.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a Baptist???



looks thata way


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all there is a little boy missing from my kids school! I'm so upset about this b/c I saw him leaving w/ the family friend that is suspected of taking him! I was sitting in the car rider line waiting for my kids to come out & I see this car sitting in the parking lot w/ all the windows up except 1 that was covered w/ a wad of plastic & sitting in that car was pit bull mix panting like crazy. Poor thing was so hot. I was seconds away from calling the sheriffs office when the guy came out w/ the boy! I pray this boy is safe & is w/ his family! This has really gotten me upset!



Hate to hear that, Crikett!! I hope they find him safe, asap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i got dunked Methodist, but it never took.



Methodist sprinkle, Baptist dunk.

You really didn't pay attention which church you were in did you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all there is a little boy missing from my kids school! I'm so upset about this b/c I saw him leaving w/ the family friend that is suspected of taking him! I was sitting in the car rider line waiting for my kids to come out & I see this car sitting in the parking lot w/ all the windows up except 1 that was covered w/ a wad of plastic & sitting in that car was pit bull mix panting like crazy. Poor thing was so hot. I was seconds away from calling the sheriffs office when the guy came out w/ the boy! I pray this boy is safe & is w/ his family! This has really gotten me upset!


Did you file a report with the LEO's telling them what you saw and describing the vehicle? I'm not a big fan of abductors. There's a special place in hades for them.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all there is a little boy missing from my kids school! I'm so upset about this b/c I saw him leaving w/ the family friend that is suspected of taking him! I was sitting in the car rider line waiting for my kids to come out & I see this car sitting in the parking lot w/ all the windows up except 1 that was covered w/ a wad of plastic & sitting in that car was pit bull mix panting like crazy. Poor thing was so hot. I was seconds away from calling the sheriffs office when the guy came out w/ the boy! I pray this boy is safe & is w/ his family! This has really gotten me upset!


Dang!!........Hate to hear that!!....I bet you are upset.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all there is a little boy missing from my kids school! I'm so upset about this b/c I saw him leaving w/ the family friend that is suspected of taking him! I was sitting in the car rider line waiting for my kids to come out & I see this car sitting in the parking lot w/ all the windows up except 1 that was covered w/ a wad of plastic & sitting in that car was pit bull mix panting like crazy. Poor thing was so hot. I was seconds away from calling the sheriffs office when the guy came out w/ the boy! I pray this boy is safe & is w/ his family! This has really gotten me upset!


Hoping for the best Crickett. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Methodist sprinkle, Baptist dunk.
> 
> You really didn't pay attention which church you were in did you?


No, not really. 
Bubbette tried to change my religion early on, but i found i got more meaning and reflection on life out of sitting in the woods or on a lake than listening to a preacher.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i found i got more meaning and reflection on life out of sitting in the woods or on a lake than listening to a preacher.



I'm with you there..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm with you there..




I gotta assemble some furniture before bed. See ya'll Later!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you file a report with the LEO's telling them what you saw and describing the vehicle? I'm not a big fan of abductors. There's a special place in hades for them.



Yes my hubby actually called for me. I gave him the info & I put the kids too bed! They said they would update the BOLO w/ the info about the window b/c they didnt know that. They think he's w/ his father but his father was not in that car when it was @ the school!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Yes my hubby actually called for me. I gave him the info & I put the kids too bed! They said they would update the BOLO w/ the info about the window b/c they didnt know that. They think he's w/ his father but his father was not in that car when it was @ the school!



I hope this has a good ending. I've been involved in a massive SAR that didn't. It tears you up for sure.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope this has a good ending. I've been involved in a massive SAR that didn't. It tears you up for sure.



I don't know why but I keep thinking maybe if I had just made that 1 phone call it may have lead the LEOs to something else. I don't know the boy could be safe for all I know but it's just bothering me that I saw him leaving w/ that man. The crazy thing is when I saw that car something just didn't seem right about! I had an uneasy feeling! No one was in the car at that time just the dog!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I don't know why but I keep thinking maybe if I had just made that 1 phone call it may have lead the LEOs to something else. I don't know the boy could be safe for all I know but it's just bothering me that I saw him leaving w/ that man. The crazy thing is when I saw that car something just didn't seem right about! I had an uneasy feeling! No one was in the car at that time just the dog!



Dont blame yourself if. You have done the right thing. You are not the bad person in this situation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I don't know why but I keep thinking maybe if I had just made that 1 phone call it may have lead the LEOs to something else. I don't know the boy could be safe for all I know but it's just bothering me that I saw him leaving w/ that man. The crazy thing is when I saw that car something just didn't seem right about! I had an uneasy feeling! No one was in the car at that time just the dog!



Been there, thought it all. You did what you could and the rest is in the hands of a higher power. You can beat yourself up until you go crazy, and it won't solve or change anything. 

We had PTSD counselors on hand after all was done, and I can tell you what they told us. You did the best you could with what you knew, and that is all anyone could ever expect of you. Do not take the situation personally, and understand that your information or efforts were beneficial to the people on the front line doing everything possible to resolve the situation.

Until it's over, sleep easy knowing that you contributed in a positive way.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 21, 2012)

I hope it came to a successful conclusion and that the boy was found safe!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good Morning Boneboy and Happy Tuesday to you and the rest of the driveler nation.

The rain is coming down right now making it some good sleeping weather BUT it is time to get up and get moving.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 21, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Boneboy and Happy Tuesday to you and the rest of the driveler nation.
> 
> The rain is coming down right now making it some good sleeping weather BUT it is time to get up and get moving.



Morning Eagle. 

Cloudy up here.   It is still time to get up. 

Where is GIW with the coffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2012)

I am up too EE finally late night sure makes it hard to roll out in the morn.

Coffee brewing and willing to share, bb need some java?


----------



## kracker (Aug 21, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## Gumswamp (Aug 21, 2012)

Good morning everybody this fine Tuesday morning !
Hope everyone is feelin fine.  TBug might want to head towards Atlanta today just to make sure she gets to the game on time.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2012)

Mornin fellow heathens (and assorted others)


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin fellow heathens (and assorted others)



Coffee drainkin heathen here and accounted fer.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

howboutit drivelerz....... it sure is feelin good outside this mornin...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

mornin folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Mornin!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sowega driveler present and accounted for!
Going to the pig farm as soon as i get off work. Ya'll plan accordingly.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sowega driveler present and accounted for!
> Going to the pig farm as soon as i get off work. Ya'll plan accordingly.



....umbrellas and raincoats for everyone.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....umbrellas and raincoats for everyone.....



can I trade mine for a light weight camo jacket and thin gloves?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2012)

Mornin y'all! 

Thanks Mig for the positive words you posted last night! I will try to keep y'all updated as they find out more info.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Morning ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Feelin mighty nice out here this mornin....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Feelin mighty nice out here this mornin....



you aint kiddin, the gmc said 59 in north paulding!!!!  shave about 10 more off and its sleepin with the winderz up time!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2012)

Good morning peoples


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

sun is out and humid here, send some coolness down here


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> sun is out and humid here, send some coolness down here



Retract that, clouds are starting to roll in.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Retract that, clouds are starting to roll in.


make up your mind  

mornin Mud!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> sun is out and humid here, send some coolness down here





mudracing101 said:


> Retract that, clouds are starting to roll in.



Are you a woman?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> make up your mind
> 
> mornin Mud!!


Mornin


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you a woman?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Mornin peeps.

Fog was bad this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin peeps.
> 
> Fog was bad this morning.



mornin misses H.... cook any good grub last night


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin misses H.... cook any good grub last night



Blood is da KANG!

Nope just leftover chili.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood is da KANG!
> 
> Nope just leftover chili.



What no chicken fried chicken


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood is da KANG!
> 
> Nope just leftover chili.



sshhhh... last time i got dethrowned


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What no chicken fried chicken



no such thang.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> no such thang.



Ask Chris he knows


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ask Chris he knows


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> no such thang.





Is so,,,,,,,,danged Yankees...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is so,,,,,,,,danged Yankees...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Thanks Mig for the positive words you posted last night! I will try to keep y'all updated as they find out more info.


 for a good out come, and keep us posted.........


mudracing101 said:


> Retract that, clouds are starting to roll in.


 foggy all the way in this mornin.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin peeps.
> 
> Fog was bad this morning.


 here too
ok, don't know if I need to have BP checked or if it's sinus issue's but I have a *weird* head ache & ain't kickin on all cylinders (no, not the usual "off" that ya'll know & love)  ya'll just send me good vibes.............
OH, Tbug, swing by and get me, I'll get us up there, with Mig's directions, that'd be a breeeze!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is so,,,,,,,,danged Yankees...


 EXCUSE me, it were danged Yankees that coined that phrase & MrsH22 ain't no yankee!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> for a good out come, and keep us posted.........
> 
> foggy all the way in this mornin.........
> 
> ...



So many ways to go with this,, but i'll just be safe and say hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



He knows





Hornet22 said:


> Cheekun fried cheekun.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> So many ways to go with this,, but i'll just be safe and say hope ya feel better soon.


 ty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



I'z gots da pruf..

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chicken-Fried-Chicken/


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> EXCUSE me, it were danged Yankees that coined that phrase & MrsH22 ain't no yankee!


Thank you Keebs and I hope you feel better. If you have any just plain asprin, take one.
Born and raised in Athens, GEORGIA thank you.




mudracing101 said:


> He knows



How'd you do that You gots mad skills.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Reckon it's about time to get some more bush-hoggin done, maybe get around the borders and obstacles at least. Cardio Doc appt later on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'z gots da pruf..
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chicken-Fried-Chicken/



That recipe was submitted by a YANKEE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> so many ways to go with this,, but i'll just be safe and say hope ya feel better soon.



x2


----------



## kracker (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon it's about time to get some more bush-hoggin done, maybe get around the borders and obstacles at least. Cardio Doc appt later on.


Good luck
I see my surgeon today, my foot is swelled up something bad! I'm thinking it's fluid from congestive heart failure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That recipe was submitted by a YANKEE.



http://www.texascooking.com/recipes/chickenfriedchicken.htm

http://www.slashfood.com/2006/06/15/chicken-fried-chicken/


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'z gots da pruf..
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chicken-Fried-Chicken/





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you Keebs and I hope you feel better. If you have any just plain asprin, take one.
> Born and raised in Athens, GEORGIA thank you.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That recipe was submitted by a YANKEE.





Jeff C. said:


> x2


 YOUTOOOOOOO?????????


kracker said:


> Good luck
> I see my surgeon today, my foot is swelled up something bad! I'm thinking it's fluid from congestive heart failure.


 Dang dooode!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That recipe was submitted by a YANKEE.



whatcha yelling about.....heard you all the way down here in the armpit of Georgia


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOUTOOOOOOO?????????
> 
> Dang dooode!!



Mornin Keebs......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you Keebs and I hope you feel better. If you have any just plain asprin, take one.
> Born and raised in Athens, GEORGIA thank you.
> 
> 
> ...






Jeff C. said:


> Reckon it's about time to get some more bush-hoggin done, maybe get around the borders and obstacles at least. Cardio Doc appt later on.


Jeffro, they still running the Friday night drags


kracker said:


> Good luck
> I see my surgeon today, my foot is swelled up something bad! I'm thinking it's fluid from congestive heart failure.



Get better soooon Kracker


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Good luck
> I see my surgeon today, my foot is swelled up something bad! I'm thinking it's fluid from congestive heart failure.



 Dang it, kracker!!   not!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Born and raised in Athens, GEORGIA thank you.


That's north of the gnat line, that makes you a Georgia Yankee..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, they still running the Friday night drags
> 
> 
> Get better soooon Kracker



Looks like they've got 2 events left in Sept., the 14th and 21st.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Check back with y'all later....wishin you the best kracker.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin Keebs......



How's MizShelby's drivin skillz now?
That girl is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Self! (Aug 21, 2012)

otis in '12


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon it's about time to get some more bush-hoggin done, maybe get around the borders and obstacles at least. Cardio Doc appt later on.


you got us a place to whack some doves?


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> whatcha yelling about.....heard you all the way down here in the armpit of Georgia


you in douglasville?


Otis said:


> otis in '12


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Good luck
> I see my surgeon today, my foot is swelled up something bad! I'm thinking it's fluid from congestive heart failure.


Dang it. 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> whatcha yelling about.....heard you all the way down here in the armpit of Georgia


He called me a yankee.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's north of the gnat line, that makes you a Georgia Yankee..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it.
> 
> He called me a yankee.


 Git'em Mandy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Git'em Mandy!



Yeah,,,,,,,,Get me...

Hey, maybe she could come over and play during the Keebs / TBug fest at Miggy's... We could play Van Halen music and call it WOW-a-palooza..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah,,,,,,,,Get me...
> 
> Hey, maybe she could come over and play during the Keebs / TBug fest at Miggy's... We could play _*Bob Seger*_ music and call it WOW-a-palooza..


 Fixed it......... oh yeah!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah,,,,,,,,Get me...
> 
> Hey, maybe she could come over and play during the Keebs / TBug fest at Miggy's... We could play Van Halen music and call it WOW-a-palooza..



OK, I forgive you for calling me a yankee. Now, WHERE'S THE PARTY!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Fixed it......... oh yeah!



Ummm, NOOOOOOOO.

From one of my fav. movies..........TWISTER....
(never would have guessed that one would you?)


----------



## Self! (Aug 21, 2012)

Yall want to sing for ya???????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, NOOOOOOOO.
> 
> From one of my fav. movies..........TWISTER....
> (never would have guessed that one would you?)


 You never cease to amaze me, shuggums!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Otis said:


> Yall want to sing for ya???????


 I keep reading & re-reading your post........... Seth, you done hacked Unc Otis's account again??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey all !!!  

Back to the grind tomorrow, I'd rather be at work getting paid 'cause Dawn's working the snot out of me at home.




Feelin betta Keebs ??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey all !!!
> 
> Back to the grind tomorrow, I'd rather be at work getting paid 'cause Dawn's working the snot out of me at home.
> 
> ...


Oh please, you know you love doin her "Honey do" list!
eehhh, not really................. I juss gotta face it, I'm falling apart, plain & simple!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh please, you know you love doin her "Honey do" list!
> eehhh, not really................. I juss gotta face it, I'm falling apart, plain & simple!



Make sure to # all the parts...this way we'll be able to put U back together again in some semblance of order!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sshhhh... last time i got dethrowned



I did not do it.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 21, 2012)

So what is going on round here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> So what is going on round here?



Keebs is losing her parts..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood is da KANG!
> 
> Nope just leftover chili.



O K who dethrowned me and yzis keep hapnin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> O K who dethrowned me and yzis keep hapnin



Anxiety from gettin married startin to set in?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs is losing her parts..



Uh Oh.   What parts has she lost so far?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anxiety from gettin married startin to set in?



first time in my life a fully stocked likker cabnitt


IDJIT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh please, you know you love doin her "Honey do" list!
> eehhh, not really................. I juss gotta face it, I'm falling apart, plain & simple!



Check yo BP!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Uh Oh.   What parts has she lost so far?



I think she's losing her sanitation...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Make sure to # all the parts...this way we'll be able to put U back together again in some semblance of order!


 It won't matter, I've never been right no way!


pstrahin said:


> So what is going on round here?


 You ain't HEARD???????????


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs is losing her parts..


 gee thanks for the HIPPA fiolashun!


blood on the ground said:


> O K who dethrowned me and yzis keep hapnin


 'cause you ain't been fully 'nitiated yet, that's why!


pstrahin said:


> Uh Oh.   What parts has she lost so far?


the list of what I have left would be shorter.......



Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo BP!!


 duh....... it's kinda like that, but ain't...........weird........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think she's losing her sanitation...


 oh come ON, just 'cause I don't use the same diapers you do don't mean ya gotta go blabbin it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Mudro

<-------Couple mater sammiches wiff Mustard


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Sticky; I would rather be fishin


 you DO know that a sticky is something the mods/admins put at the top of a forum to stay in place there, right? no stickys allowed in the threads............ just a fsa!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> gee thanks for the HIPPA fiolashun!



The info was drawn from your post. No HIPPA fiolashun occurred. 



Keebs said:


> oh come ON, just 'cause I don't use the same diapers you do don't mean ya gotta go blabbin it!


You sure about that?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro
> 
> <-------Couple mater sammiches wiff Mustard


 really? mustard on a mater sammich?? tsk, tsk, tsk, you're one twisted mista, Chief!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro
> 
> <-------Couple mater sammiches wiff Mustard



I just threw up a little bit in my mouth...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The info was drawn from your post. No HIPPA fiolashun occurred.
> 
> 
> You sure about that?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you DO know that a sticky is something the mods/admins put at the top of a forum to stay in place there, right? no stickys allowed in the threads............ just a fsa!



it's my personal Sticky; cuz i would rather be fishin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it's my personal Sticky; cuz i would rather be fishin


ALL of this bunch would rather be fishin! among other more fun things than work or honey do lists...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> really? mustard on a mater sammich?? tsk, tsk, tsk, you're one twisted mista, Chief!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just threw up a little bit in my mouth...



Have ya EVER tried it???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Have ya EVER tried it???


nope, don't even want mustard on my mater on a hamburger, just don't "go together" to me...........


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Fiola fishin and mustard... what the heck?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Have ya EVER tried it???



No, and I haven't tried BBQ sauce on a nanner sammich either..

Now a peanut butter, jelly and pickle sammich. That dog will hunt..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Have ya EVER tried it???



Fried spam sammich wit cheez and mustard.  It don't get no better than dat!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Fiola fishin and mustard... what the heck?


 I know, right?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ALL of this bunch would rather be fishin! among other more fun things than work or honey do lists...............





Keebs said:


> nope, don't even want mustard on my mater on a hamburger, just don't "go together" to me...........


no mustard on the materz!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, and I haven't tried BBQ sauce on a nanner sammich either..
> 
> Now a peanut butter, jelly and pickle sammich. That dog will hunt..


tater chips go on PBJ


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Dang, Phyllis Diller died at age 95, she was a funny lady.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Fried spam sammich wit cheez and mustard.  It don't get no better than dat!!



POTTED MEAT WIF MUSTARD!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope, don't even want mustard on my mater on a hamburger, just don't "go together" to me...........





Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, and I haven't tried BBQ sauce on a nanner sammich either..
> 
> Now a peanut butter, jelly and pickle sammich. That dog will hunt..



Weirdos......



SnowHunter said:


> Fiola fishin and mustard... what the heck?



The usual, as Hankus says.....idiocracy 



pstrahin said:


> Fried spam sammich wit cheez and mustard.  It don't get no better than dat!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

I got picked for Juror duty !!!!    First time eva !!  Always wanted to be a juror, I'm excited !!! 



Somebody gonna fry !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Gotta go ready for Doc appt., CYL!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Weirdos......
> :



You ever tried it?




Nevermind......


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got picked for Juror duty !!!!    First time eva !!  Always wanted to be a juror, I'm excited !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody gonna fry !!!



Beenair done that....take vivarin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got picked for Juror duty !!!!    First time eva !!  Always wanted to be a juror, I'm excited !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody gonna fry !!!



It's a civil case idjit. You can't fry nobody in one of them..

On the upside, after spending a few good hours debating with the other idjits on the jury, you'll get a full picture of how Obama was elected.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ever tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so what is the craziest thing you ever ate?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got picked for Juror duty !!!!    First time eva !!  Always wanted to be a juror, I'm excited !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody gonna fry !!!



Check your BP Quack. 

Neva heard of anyone WANTING to be picked.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> so what is the craziest thing you ever ate?



Not in the mood to get banned, thank you very much...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Beenair done that....take vivarin










Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a civil case idjit. You can't fry nobody in one of them..
> 
> On the upside, after spending a few good hours debating with the other idjits on the jury, you'll get a full picture of how Obama was elected.





Ohhhhhhhhh, well then I ain't going . . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh, well then I ain't going . . . .





Good luck wit dat..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh, well then I ain't going . . . .



you could end up setting on a wooden bench for a couple of days before you are ever selected to hear a case.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Quack..................
One of your boys gots a question about a chepa 22.
You gonna help him out


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, Phyllis Diller died at age 95, she was a funny lady.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I got picked for Juror duty !!!!    First time eva !!  Always wanted to be a juror, I'm excited !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody gonna fry !!!


 ohlawd, Quack the Jury Foreman!



Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go ready for Doc appt., CYL!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a civil case idjit. You can't fry nobody in one of them..
> 
> On the upside, after spending a few good hours debating with the other idjits on the jury, you'll get a full picture of how Obama was elected.


Yep!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh, well then I ain't going . . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Quack..................
> One of your boys gots a question about a chepa 22.
> You gonna help him out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck wit dat..









blood on the ground said:


> you could end up setting on a wooden bench for a couple of days before you are ever selected to hear a case.




Better brang my hiney cushion. 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Quack..................
> One of your boys gots a question about a chepa 22.
> You gonna help him out





Nah, he just wants a .22 to ping deer at night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you could end up setting on a wooden bench for a couple of days before you are ever selected to hear a case.



He'll love the tiny little jury chairs where your knees touch the chair, or knee wall in front of you. He won't be able to walk after a day or two of his hips locking up from the cramped quarters. Then he'll love the $25 a day they give him for the pleasure of those cramped quarters and listening to windbag idiot attorneys for two days, not to mention the morons on the jury with him that don't have the sense that God gave a grasshopper.

He better hope it's not an eminent domain case. He'll be glassy eyed after the first 20 minutes..... 

Take your foldable twista mat Quack. At least you can have some fun in the jury room..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you could end up setting on a wooden bench for a couple of days before you are ever selected to hear a case.



I only got selected once in Montgomery. Dad worked for the feds, Mom workd for the State, Grandaddy was with the Montg. Police dept., Uncle worked for the Sheriff's dept, I worked at all 3 hospitals with my Surgeons Group, and wife was employed by an HMO. They sent me packin' early every day. 
 Just finished two deviled ham sammiches and a Dew. Time to go to the Pig Farm and check trail cams.
Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/ Tanteaux/OR5/?/? wants to go this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He'll love the tiny little jury chairs where your knees touch the chair, or knee wall in front of you. He won't be able to walk after a day or two of his hips locking up from the cramped quarters. Then he'll love the $25 a day they give him for the pleasure of those cramped quarters and listening to windbag idiot attorneys for two days, not to mention the morons on the jury with him that don't have the sense that God gave a grasshopper.
> 
> He better hope it's not an eminent domain case. He'll be glassy eyed after the first 20 minutes.....
> 
> Take your foldable twista mat Quack. At least you can have some fun in the jury room..


 What gets me is the INANE way of asking the SAME Questions to EVERY potential Juror, ONE AT A TIME.......... there has to be a way to speed the process up, for cryin out loud!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What gets me is the INANE way of asking the SAME Questions to EVERY potential Juror, ONE AT A TIME.......... there has to be a way to speed the process up, for cryin out loud!



You should sit for a Federal case jury vetting process.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He'll love the tiny little jury chairs where your knees touch the chair, or knee wall in front of you. He won't be able to walk after a day or two of his hips locking up from the cramped quarters. Then he'll love the $25 a day they give him for the pleasure of those cramped quarters and listening to windbag idiot attorneys for two days, not to mention the morons on the jury with him that don't have the sense that God gave a grasshopper.
> 
> He better hope it's not an eminent domain case. He'll be glassy eyed after the first 20 minutes.....
> 
> Take your foldable twista mat Quack. At least you can have some fun in the jury room..






We have to turn in the jury duty check, company pays us our regular time.


I can't sit, nor stand for long periods of time 'cause of my back ???


Are you allowed to drank during breaks ???


----------



## kracker (Aug 21, 2012)

I love farce the music...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should sit for a Federal case jury vetting process.......


 NO way, local is baaaad enough!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't sit, nor stand for long periods of time 'cause of my back ???


Call your doc, she might can give you an excuse & get you off!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We have to turn in the jury duty check, company pays us our regular time.
> 
> 
> I can't sit, nor stand for long periods of time 'cause of my back ???
> ...



Might wanna get a medical release from the Dr. then. It's a killer sittin there watching paint dry for hours on end. 

The wifey's work tried to do that about the check thingy, except only one day out of the three were actually one of her scheduled days. I told her to deposit all three checks and see just how good their HR department is. So far they haven't said a word, and she already got paid for that one day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NO way, local is baaaad enough!
> 
> Call your doc, she might can give you an excuse & get you off!






must











not













comment . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> must
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> must
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You still seein that Halle Barry smokin hawt doc?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

KEEBS!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> must
> not
> comment . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still seein that Halle Barry smokin hawt doc?


yes, that's why!!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> KEEBS!!!!!


 yes darlin'..................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> KEEBS!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still seein that Halle Barry smokin hawt doc?






Sho is !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


sshhhhh............ hold on............ here...... but don't spill nuttin!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> must
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh lawd have mercy


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes, that's why!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yes darlin'..................





Howdy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

nic


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.


 Howudoin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nic




Yes??  




Keebs said:


> Howudoin?




I`m doin` purty well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes??
> 
> 
> 
> ...






My nephew located a BUNCHA Teale, mebbe they'll stay??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My nephew located a BUNCHA Teale, mebbe they'll stay??





Oh yea??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes??
> I`m doin` purty well.


 good to hear that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2012)

.............


----------



## kracker (Aug 21, 2012)

Took my goofenthal, that should keep my screaming to a minimum from my father's driving in Athens.

Talk to y'all idjits later.......


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

Good afternoon, folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea??





Mixed in with a pile of Woodies . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mixed in with a pile of Woodies . . .



Mill, is that a pic of Seth from a few years back in your avatar?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Took my goofenthal, that should keep my screaming to a minimum from my father's driving in Athens.
> 
> Talk to y'all idjits later.......




Good luck Kwacker !! 





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good afternoon, folks!





Whut up Willy ???


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck Kwacker !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just living the dream! ready to get off work, planning on making some more jelly this eve!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mixed in with a pile of Woodies . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Mill, is that a pic of Seth from a few years back in your avatar?









That's my great nephew and my namesake !!!




Seth was bigger than that the day he was hatched....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's my great nephew and my namesake !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I don't know why I asked that... the debbil made me do it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good afternoon, folks!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Just living the dream! ready to get off work, planning on making some more jelly this eve!


 What kind ya done made? & how'd it turn out?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Y'all are off the chain today


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What kind ya done made? & how'd it turn out?



I made some scuppernong already and it did pretty good! Gonna do some muscadine next!

I gotta get you a jar!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Y'all are off the chain today



Howdy Snow!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I made some scuppernong already and it did pretty good! Gonna do some muscadine next!
> 
> I gotta get you a jar!


 I'll find *something* to swap ya for it!


SnowHunter said:


> Y'all are off the chain today


 Who snitched this time????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Y'all are off the chain today












Wifey is at the Dentist office, axed me to do a buncha stuff while she was gone, but I done forgot, and she didn't write it down ????



Think I'll have a drank, I'm sure that will improve my memory !!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey is at the Dentist office, axed me to do a buncha stuff while she was gone, but I done forgot, and she didn't write it down ????
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll have a drank, I'm sure that will improve my memory !!



Always helps me! I got a memeory like a gnat... er, I mean elephant!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Nick! 

Keebs-my espn kicked in 

Quacker...get to work 

I think its nap time!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> Keebs-my espn kicked in
> 
> ...





Snow!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> Keebs-my espn kicked in
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

So, have any of yall ever ate spiny pigweed leaves?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> Keebs-my espn kicked in
> 
> ...






OH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH, spank me baybay !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH, spank me baybay !!!



I shoulda known you'd enjoy that


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> So, have any of yall ever ate spiny pigweed leaves?


 No, them things are the debil!.............what they taste like?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> No, them things are the debil!.............what they taste like?





I`m not so sure that they might be poison. Pull em up and burn em. Don`t even let stock eat em!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> So, have any of yall ever ate spiny pigweed leaves?



Can you chicken fry them?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2012)

Woo hoo....just got some great news! They have found that little boy that was missing & he is safe! God that makes me feel so much better!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Woo hoo....just got some great news! They have found that little boy that was missing & he is safe! God that makes me feel so much better!




I`m glad to hear that good news.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Woo hoo....just got some great news! They have found that little boy that was missing & he is safe! God that makes me feel so much better!



Good deal!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Can you chicken fry them?





Crickett said:


> Woo hoo....just got some great news! They have found that little boy that was missing & he is safe! God that makes me feel so much better!


 GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Woo hoo....just got some great news! They have found that little boy that was missing & he is safe! God that makes me feel so much better!



Good to hear!!! 

Dr. added a blood thinner to my meds


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good to hear!!!
> 
> Dr. added a blood thinner to my meds





I hate blood thinners


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Woo hoo....just got some great news! They have found that little boy that was missing & he is safe! God that makes me feel so much better!





FANTASTIC Crikett !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  







On a different note, Dawn just calls me and inquired did I do what she asked me to, I replied " Baby, I really don't remember, and you didn't write it down"????

She got REAL quiet, and said " Well, I don't either" !!!!




Once again da Quack is in da clear !!! 



I gotta wash outside winders . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta wash outside winders . . .



You can drank and wash windows at the same time


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good to hear!!!
> 
> Dr. added a blood thinner to my meds





Hooked On Quack said:


> FANTASTIC Crikett !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> On a different note, Dawn just calls me and inquired did I do what she asked me to, I replied " Baby, I really don't remember, and you didn't write it down"????
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FANTASTIC Crikett !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It`s a trap!  She remembers...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Almost missed the ending


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I hate blood thinners



I don't mind'em poured over a couple cubes of ice


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

In memory of Gerald (Germag) Germany. Our Friend...


----------

